# CHONGQING | Public Transport



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

crazyjoeda said:


> They are much more costly to maintain and operate they also are almost as expensive as Skytrain. The overal most efficant most bang for your buck is an LRT like the one in Portland, but ALRT and Monrails are faster and much nicer to use.


Light rail can be built for much lower cost if it can take advantage of an existing right of way or if it is built in the street. If it is built in the street, it is operationally slower and less safe because it must deal with motor vehicle traffic.

Sound Transit had a study performed that compared monorail, light rail, and bus rapid transit (BRT) for a line extending to the east side of Lake Washington. The study concluded that monorail would be more expensive to build because an existing tunnel would have to be modified due to the height of the monorail trains; however, the study only looked at the Hitachi and Bombardier trains that have been proposed for the new Seattle monorail line. The study did not look at the Las Vegas monorail trains, which are not as tall. A further finding of the study was that monorail would be less expensive to operate than light rail. The main advantage that light rail offers is that Sound Transit is already building a light rail line that could be integrated with the east lake line. This offers operational efficiencies that should attract greater ridership.

The main conclusion of the study was that BRT would be far cheaper than either monorail or light rail though it was claimed that BRT would attract fewer passengers. After the study was published, it was identified that there were errors in the cost estimates for the BRT system. The cost advantage of BRT is actually significantly greater than is indicated in the study. A link to the study is provided below:

http://www.soundtransit.org/pdf/pro... County High Capacity transit Analysis - .pdf

Here are a few newspaper articles regarding the study:

http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/transportation/218247_transit31.html?searchpagefrom=1&searchdiff=80

http://archives.seattletimes.nwsour...31&query=+monorail++"sound+transit"++bellevue

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2002273252_sound13m.html


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Of all systems to ride I prefer LRT. I like having transit on the grade level and being able to pick upoff there. I don't like having to go itno these huge underground complexes to get a train or go up to catch one. I find at grade more user friendly like Toronto's RedRockets or Calgary's CTrain.


----------



## Childish King (Apr 23, 2004)

*Monorail in Chongqing (China)*

How do you think?


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

the trains look a bit old school, compared to the monoraisl that are built elsewhere....


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Fantastic! The pictures I've been waiting for are of the trains operating through the building and through the tunnel:


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

pflo777 said:


> the trains look a bit old school, compared to the monoraisl that are built elsewhere....


The trains are the Hitachi Large Type. This is the highest capacity monorail presently available from any manufacturer:

Hitachi Small Type:

















Hitachi Standard Type:

















Hitachi Large Type:

















Specifications from Hitachi website:









For more information, see the Hitachi website:
http://www.hitachi-rail.com/products/monorail/top.html

Also, see the Chongqing Metro website:
http://www.cqmetro.cn/


----------



## Childish King (Apr 23, 2004)

*Chongqing Monorail Changed The Color*

Lovely


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Thank you very much for the picture!

The graphics on the train look like it might be based on the city's skyline. Is it advertising? The trains were very handsome in their original striped livery:










Are the trains now operating along the section of the line that has the tunnel through the mountain? I have not yet seen any pictures of trains in that location:


----------



## dengilo (Oct 6, 2005)

i suspect the kuala lumpur monorail system was originally the same as this one just looking at guideway it giveaway cause the original contractor was hitachi!


----------



## hkth (Sep 15, 2005)

Childish King said:


> Lovely


Is it an ad outside the train?


----------



## Donovan (Dec 19, 2005)

The new color makes the car look better, the old color was rather boring.


----------



## bustero (Dec 20, 2004)

Is Congqing getting a cable car?


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Looks better now...


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Pretty cool, like the Kuala Mumpur system, I believe Japan has similar ones too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chongqing Subway Project*

*China city launches $1.6 billion subway project *

SHANGHAI, June 9 (Reuters) - Southwestern China's Chongqing city has started building its first subway project, with an estimated cost of 12.5 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), the Xinhua news agency reported on Saturday. 

The 36-kilometre (22-mile) subway line will be up and running in 2011, Xinhua said, without giving further details. 

China has been pouring money into construction of subways to cope with worsening traffic caused by the country's rapidly growing car fleet. 

Chongqing, one of China's largest cities, currently has a 19.15-km light rail in operation. A second light rail is also under construction, Xinhua said.


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

Wow Im surprised with the topography of Chongqing that they can build a subway, I'll be really interested in watching this.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

cool....gud for Chongqing


----------



## Jiangwho (Jun 29, 2006)

Irish Blood English Heart said:


> Wow Im surprised with the topography of Chongqing that they can build a subway, I'll be really interested in watching this.


:lol: me too.


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*@ VVVV*

I saw a thread somehwere in these forums about all the major metros planned for Chinese cities. Chongqing will eventually have 250 route kilometers of subways and light-rail lines. With that ambitious plan, it'd be really interesting to see all-rail bridges criss-crossing the Yangtze. :yes:


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

If I'm not wrong, they have started the red line.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Look, the monorail goes through a sculpture!


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

that looks like a building


----------



## grimesdr (Dec 22, 2007)

*MonoRails in China*

:bash:
The Chinese nation is taking the lead in new transportations systems, and in doing so will become the economic powerhouse that the USA use to be. If we in USA do not start also looking at systems like these to solve our own gridlock then in less then 20 years we will become a 3rd world nation. Light and heavy rail are only part of the solution to solving gridlock. We need to integrate our transportation systems so we take advantage of existing systems and build new systems like this to solve new problems. In the north of Boston, MASS and there are no good ways for thousands of commuters to get to their jobs but by the car on gridlock highways.

:cheers:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Not a real building, just an empty shell that the monorail goes through, so that's why I call it a sculpture (is there any better terminology?).


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

*Chonigqing Monoraial-Subway*

The current monorail includes 3 subway stations. If the monoraial can be built as a subway, why cana't a conventional metro?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

They just chose the monorail, coz it's running above the streets usually, underground sections are when passing through mountains.


----------



## P05 (Aug 24, 2005)

Some videos


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice videos! It is nice to see how easily the train negotiates such steep hills and sharp curves! Chongqing looks like such a spectacular city which I would love to visit some day!


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

I think, finally, that Monorails are seriously being looked at as cost effective rapid/mass transit intead of little people movers for amuzement parks and zoos. There are more monorails being built right now for real mass transit than ever before and it seems to be picking up speed with one's under construction and other large ones planned suchas in India, Vietnam, and possible Brazil.


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

It's ideal for space saving purposes or difficult terrain to dig in, making elevated options a most cost effective one.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Chongqing rapid transit plans have been updated. Now they will build 17 lines and 773 kilometers. And 513 of them in 10 lines will be ready in 2020.










The :crazy: thing is that the source is not the Chinese subforum, but Spanish .


----------



## The Cebuano Exultor (Aug 1, 2005)

*Chongqing Massive Masterplan for its Urban Railway Network*

^^ That's an insane amount of rail lines. Heck, Chongqing could give both Shanghai and Beijing a run for their money when it comes to total urban railway network mileage.

I bet the China's central government is grooming Chongqing to be the fourth major urban center in the country after the Yangtze River Delta, the Pearl River Delta, and the Beijing-Tianjin urban corridor.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

They are not just grooming it to be, it already is. I just got back from China and spent a day in Chongqing while in transit. I wish that I had planned more time, at least a few days. It is a great city, very green with lots of tree cover, nice walkable areas, and the monorail is a nice system, though limited right now. The aerial trams are cool too. Chongqing is an amazing city that will give a lot of the more known cities in China a run for their tourist dollars soon.

Steve


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

there are some related viedeos,hope you like them

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTUyNzkxMDk2.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTM3MTE0MjA4.html

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTI1MzcyMDg=.html

this is an old vidoe of bridview of chongqing, 3 years ago. may help to give the first impression of this mountain city.
http://video.soso.com/playvbox/俯瞰重庆.../u54/v_MzU0MDM1ODc.html&title=鸟瞰重庆美景&cid=td.v


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 3 U/C. Opens mid 2011. 21 km.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Since parts of this monorail operate in subway tunnels, maybe we can have a new transit category, like mono-metro?


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

dwdwone said:


> Since parts of this monorail operate in subway tunnels, maybe we can have a new transit category, like mono-metro?


Good one! 

However, operation in a tunnel does not classify a system as a metro. Capacity, frequency, grade separation, signaling, and acceleration are what make a metro a metro. You can have light rail, commuter rail, trams/street cars, or even buses operate in tunnels. This is simply a monorail that operates elevated and below ground - which is pretty cool, IMO! 

Steve


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

tampasteve said:


> They are not just grooming it to be, it already is. I just got back from China and spent a day in Chongqing while in transit. I wish that I had planned more time, at least a few days. It is a great city, very green with lots of tree cover, nice walkable areas, and the monorail is a nice system, though limited right now. The aerial trams are cool too. Chongqing is an amazing city that will give a lot of the more known cities in China a run for their tourist dollars soon.
> 
> Steve


I also have been to Chongqing many many times, and totally agree with the above statements. I think CQ could hang with most world cities and is doing many things CORRECTLY in every facet as it grows and develops. It is amazing to visit from one year to the next, not only in the explosion of new towers under construction and completed, but just the cleanliness of the air and the ease of getting around. YES, Chongqing is ALREADY China's 4th urban center, already one of the national central cities - and most likely officially become #3 central city very soon after Shanghai and Beijing.

These pictures just dont do justice the the scale of the city or the monorail. Steve, you might be technically correct, but this monorail is big enough (same as Tokyo and Osaka Large/Heavy Hitachi Monorail) that it has capacity/frequency similar to metros, is grade separated, signal prioritization, etc. Also, Line 2 is underground in the densest parts of the city, just like metros (not all metros are all underground). Therefore, I still consider Line 2 to be the first metro system in West China (even though technically Chengdu's recently opened Line 1 is, since Chongqing Rapid Transit Line 2 is 'light' rail).

but I really can't wait until next year when Line 1 is supposed to open - all underground METRO subway from Chaotianmen/Jeifangbei downtown to Daping to Shapingba! Then we can FINALLY call CRT a "true" metro system. 

I can imagine Line 1 will be HEAVILY USED!! :banana:


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

Hot Rod said:


> Steve, you might be technically correct, but this monorail is big enough (same as Tokyo and Osaka Large/Heavy Hitachi Monorail) that it has capacity/frequency similar to metros, is grade separated, signal prioritization, etc. Also, Line 2 is underground in the densest parts of the city, just like metros (not all metros are all underground). Therefore, I still consider Line 2 to be the first metro system in West China (even though technically Chengdu's recently opened Line 1 is, since Chongqing Rapid Transit Line 2 is 'light' rail).


I could not agree more!:banana: What I meant is that the current line is limited in length and cover of the city right now, but that of course is being changed as the system grows.

Steve


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

I took this back in July and I think this is taken just before entering the Xiejiawan station...but I could be wrong.

Steve


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*12.28 Line 1 and Line 3 on trial run today*



















Line 1 phase I: underground subway, 16.5km, 14 stations, officially opening in June 2011;

Line 2: light rail, 19.15km, 19 stations, opened on 12/28/2004;

Line 3 phase I: light rail, 21.16km, 17 stations, officially opening in June 2011;

Source


----------



## mistermonorail (Dec 19, 2005)

big-dog said:


> *12.28 Line 1 and Line 3 on trial run today*
> 
> Great news, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

What a completely impressive system! I can't believe it's a monorail system too!


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

I love that portions are subway. Are there any other monorail subways?

Steve


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Shonan in Japan: not really a real subay but still underground


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

tampasteve said:


> I love that portions are subway. Are there any other monorail subways?


Yes, some parts of Haneda Monorail in tokyo suburbs, crossing the harbour, pass under water in tunnel.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQMt5-m1A9c

A+


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

True those are monorails that go through tunnels, but are there any other systems with stations underground like Chongqing?

Pic of Linjiangmen station (underground monorail station)








(From www.travelchinaguide.com)

Steve


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

The People's Daily Online has a pictorial of the trial run of Line 3:
http://english.people.com.cn/90001/90783/91300/7244886.html


















more pics at the link.


Steve


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

tampasteve said:


> True those are monorails that go through tunnels, but are there any other systems with stations underground like Chongqing?


Yes, on the Tokyo Monorail, the Haneda Airport stations Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 are underground,as well as Shinseibijo and Tenkubashi Stations:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ8yNCCmBhU&feature=related

*note this video is old, it does not show the new route and station serving the newly opened international terminal.


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

k.k.jetcar said:


> Yes, on the Tokyo Monorail, the Haneda Airport stations Terminal 1 and Terminal 2 are underground,as well as Shinseibijo and Tenkubashi Stations:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ8yNCCmBhU&feature=related
> 
> *note this video is old, it does not show the new route and station serving the newly opened international terminal.


That is cool! Thanks for the info!

Steve


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

Build MORE !!! relieve CQ traffic jam !!!


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Line 2 is very similar to Seattle's Link Lightrail, with a combination of ground level, elevated, and underground stations, though Chongqing Line 2's train is way more frequent.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

The city and the monorail look horrible. Concrete madness... yuck.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

rheintram said:


> The city and the monorail look horrible. Concrete madness... yuck.


Although I'm pretty sure you are just trolling, I kinda agree that monorail car looks pretty hideous.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

hmmwv said:


> Line 2 is very similar to Seattle's Link Lightrail, with a combination of ground level, elevated, and underground stations, though Chongqing Line 2's train is way more frequent.


Hmmwv, Line 2 is NOTHING like Seattle's Link system. Link is a Light Rail Transport system, similar to Portland's. If anything, Chongqing's Line 2 has characteristics of Seattle's Monorail, but CQ is much higher capacity.

Chongqing Line 2 is very similar (ie, same) to Osaka Monorail (and Haneda Monorail) in Japan; same company for all 3. All three are essentially HEAVY Rail cars on a monorail - hence they can handle crush loads well above 35,000 pphpd. 

There is no way Seattle's Link can come anywhere close to this and Link rides on twin rails/track with electricity from catenary. Way different, no comparison at all.

By the way, the city and metro system look MUCH better in person. For some reason (maybe the constant fog) makes CQ look worse in pictures. It is a true hazy steamy city but is wonderful if/when the sun comes out.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I like what Wikipedia says sometimes...


Wikipedia said:


> Chongqing Rail Transit is currently expected to have 6 lines crisscrossing the urban districts of the city, in addition to one loop line connecting them.


And then there's a list with future lines, which counts up to 18 (The last one doesn't appear on the map I posted a while ago), which is more than twice the initial number (7 lines)!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Hot Rod said:


> Hmmwv, Line 2 is NOTHING like Seattle's Link system. Link is a Light Rail Transport system, similar to Portland's. If anything, Chongqing's Line 2 has characteristics of Seattle's Monorail, but CQ is much higher capacity.
> 
> Chongqing Line 2 is very similar (ie, same) to Osaka Monorail (and Haneda Monorail) in Japan; same company for all 3. All three are essentially HEAVY Rail cars on a monorail - hence they can handle crush loads well above 35,000 pphpd.
> 
> ...


My comment was about whether station arrangement has anything to do with calling it a subway. Both Link and TriMet have a combination of ground, elevated, and underground stations, just like Chongqing Line 2.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

rheintram said:


> The city and the monorail look horrible. Concrete madness... yuck.


ok, now its obvious you're trolling


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

I find looks of monorail futuristic, like it.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Does somebody have the current map with the next extensions in a bigger size?


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

hmmwv said:


> My comment was about whether station arrangement has anything to do with calling it a subway. Both Link and TriMet have a combination of ground, elevated, and underground stations, just like Chongqing Line 2.


hmmwv, Chongqing Line 2 doesn't have any ground stations. All are either underground or elevated and all are fully grade segregated. Also, stations platforms have barrier gates (like at SeaTac) that prevent somebody from going onto the rail, much like other Chinese Heavy systems. 

There really aren't any similarities with Link or Portland. Both systems have stations at grade and integrate with traffic, grade separated runs, with stations at, above, and below (does Portland have any below?). CQ if anything, has some similarities with Seattle Monorail in that it is ALWEG design, I believe - or at least looks like it [Seattle Monorail being a tourist/demonstrator and CQ being a fully functioning metro based on/built by Tokyo/Osaka 'Hitachi' Monorail].

Despite being a monorail, CQ Line 2 functions like a heavy rail subway in both design and use/capacity. The other CQ lines will either be heavy rail subway or similar 'light' rail/monorail design.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

There hasn't been any posts here for a while. Does anyone have any pictures or video of the Line 3 in operation? Those look like some pretty sleek trains!! It will be nice to see pictures of the whole train from a nice angle!!


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

Falubaz said:


> Does somebody have the current map with the next extensions in a bigger size?


This is the best one that I can find


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The train from line 3 looks like the one on the Palm Jumeirah in Dubai. 

Can someone tell me when line 2 + 3 will start? It`s important for me to plan my trips. Thank you for your help.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Line 2 is operating since 2004! You may refer to lines 1 and 3, which will open in June if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't wait until mid-June when Line 1 and Line 3 debut. . Should do WONDERS for Chongqing traffic and perfect (Summer) timing!!!!


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

foxmulder said:


> I find looks of monorail futuristic, like it.


for me is exactly the opposite. monorail looks like something from the past. something from the 50s but concieved in the 20s, like Brasilia.

it's just ugly, and it was old in the very moment of it's construction.

at least in Chongqing there's a real need for the system...


----------



## tampasteve (Aug 8, 2007)

To each his own I suppose. I find monorails to be just another form or transit that looks as modern or as dated as any other metro system. As for Brasilia, it is an incredible city, perhaps the ideas on urban development were unsustainable, but the architecture is incredible, and yes, I have been there.


Steve


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

I think it's excellent that you got to experience the urban wonders of Brasilia.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

So light rail monorails are going to serve a 10+ million metropolis? Even a smaller city such as Chengdu can have a proper metro system, why can't Chongqing have it? 

Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

it's heavy monorail


----------



## napkcirtap (Aug 14, 2005)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> So light rail monorails are going to serve a 10+ million metropolis? Even a smaller city such as Chengdu can have a proper metro system, why can't Chongqing have it?
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


built on the hill, subways can't climb steep mountains while monorails can


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

napkcirtap said:


> built on the hill, subways can't climb steep mountains while monorails can


But capacity wise then? How many people can a full length train-set take? How often does it go? Do people view it as if it was a subway?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Changchun Rail Vehicles Co. Ltd
Licensed Hitachi Large Type
















The drawing shows a 6-car train, but I believe the capacity of 882 passengers is based on a 4-car train, as the composition stated at the top of the table identifies a 4-car train.


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

They are also planning a conventional style metro. However, both monorail and standard metro are known as the metro.

see http://www.subways.net/china/chongqing.htm

and

http://www.echinacities.com/chongqi...way-to-run-trial-operation-at-the-end-of.html


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Apparently the opening of the two new lines has been delayed. According to Chinese Wiki line 1 will open at the very end of July (The 31st!), while line 3 will open in September.


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> So light rail monorails are going to serve a 10+ million metropolis? Even a smaller city such as Chengdu can have a proper metro system, why can't Chongqing have it?
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


Chongqing is extremely hilly so it's almost impossible to build a large scale conventional subway system, proper subway can only serve certain districts which have the same ground elevation. If a large subway is used and it's designed to be built at the same elevation, then some station will be elevated, some will be ground level, and some underground.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> So light rail monorails are going to serve a 10+ million metropolis? Even a smaller city such as Chengdu can have a proper metro system, why can't Chongqing have it?
> 
> Correct me if i'm wrong.


Vectro.

Thanks for the comments, let me correct things.

First off, this is not light monorail (ala Seattle Monorail), this is Heavy Monorail (ala Osaka Monorail or Tokyo Haneda Monorail). In fact, Chongqing Monorail cars (and system) comes from Japan - and its capacity per line is over 36,000 passengers per hour per direction. As you can see from the diagrams above, each car has 136 seats but can have a crush load almost 900 people. With 6 cars per train, well - That is the equivalent to most subway systems, and due to the very lengthy platforms I believe two trains can be connected (probably doubling capacity).

Chengdu is flat and spread out, so subway works there because it doesnt need to be as deep and can be built cheaply (almost all is cut and cover). This would NOT work in Chongqing, all subway tunnels are TBM'd.

I've ridden on Chongqing Metro Line 2 (a monorail) and believe me you can't tell that it is not a subway, it rides and feels like a true subway and it does look to be able to handle crush loads.

One other point - not every line in Chongqing will be monorail; however most will be due to the terrain of the city (as others have mentioned, which is mountaineous and river (valleys). These tremendous changes in elevation would require tremendously deep subway tunnels if it were all subway, and some stations would be ridiculously underground while others would not be. And again, Heavy Rail subways like to be flat where as monorails can climb quite well.

There will be 2 Heavy Rail subway lines, Line 1 and Line 6. Line 1 is scheduled to open any day now this year, Line 6 is tentatively scheduled to open next year sometime. Both are Heavy Rail subway and will have the capacity like other major world cities. Both heavy rail lines will go through Jeifangbei CBD, the main downtown, and line 1 will essentially go through the most dense part of the city (E-W Shapingba to Jeifangbei CBD/Chaotianmen). 

Line 3 is a heavy monorail and will also open this year. It is being extended right as we speak to Jiangbei Airport although its initial routing will be from the north train station through Yuzhong (Caiyuanba Train Station) to Nanping CBD (south). In 2011, the bulk of the urban area of Chongqing will be covered with Line 1 (subway), 2 (heavy monorail), and 3 (heavy monorail). By 2012, nearly all of it will be covered with Line 6 (subway) added, as well as the extension to Line 3 to the airport.

Again, it would be nice for a city as big as Chongqing to have a proper, all heavy rail subway, but it is not practical on every route due to the elevation at ground level - which would necessitate extremely deep tunnles/stations to keep things level.

Come for a visit and check it out, Im sure the monorails will leave you impressed!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

roller coaster style Chongqing metro










sina macroblog


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hot Rod said:


> First off, this is not light monorail (ala Seattle Monorail), this is Heavy Monorail (ala Osaka Monorail or Tokyo Haneda Monorail). In fact, Chongqing Monorail cars (and system) comes from Japan - and its capacity per line is over 36,000 passengers per hour per direction.


So is the advertised capacity per line of 36,000 phd using 4 car trains like in Chongqing or 6 car trains in the diagram or 8 car trains like tokyo monorail?



Hot Rod said:


> Again, it would be nice for a city as big as Chongqing to have a proper, all heavy rail subway, but it is not practical on every route due to the elevation at ground level - which would necessitate extremely deep tunnles/stations to keep things level.


I think a heavy monorail perfect for Chongqing. The only other technology that can handle such steep curves and grades is a rubber tired metro like the Mexico or Paris but since most of the alignment is elevated its much much cheaper to make a monorail. Compare building a viaduct for a rubber tired metro (like building a regular railroad viaduct) to a monorail viaduct (almost as easy as laying down a slab of concrete spanning the support pillars). plus Hitachi's monorails are the highest capacity monorails you can find, in fact the worlds most profitable monorail (Tokyo monorail) and the longest monorail line (Osaka monorail) both use the Hitachi design. IMO the planners at Chongqing made a perfect choice and found a perfect substitute for a metro.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

It seemed Chongqing was China's most populous city. Is/was this true?


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo (Sep 20, 2007)

^^Its China's and the world's largest municipality; 28 million people in an area larger than Taiwan.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

"World's largest municipality" ≠ "world's largest city"


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

Shanghai is still China's most populous city. Chongqing is China's most populous municipality.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Ah! got it.  Cheesh, 14M in the 90s, now nearly 30M :uh: must be a typo, no? "in an area larger than Taiwan"? Should that read Taipei?

At any rate, fascinating metro, Chongqing has. I plan on following its development. Its rides appear very appealing 






Woonsocket54 said:


> "World's largest municipality" ≠ "world's largest city"


I find this statement queer coming from somebody who hails from a land where suburbia's _de rigueur_ :?


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

trainrover said:


> Ah! got it.  Cheesh, 14M in the 90s, now nearly 30M :uh: must be a typo, no?


No, China has a very serious urbanization. Almost all large cities have a similar population growth. Even if you count only the city population, China has 55 cities over 1 million (I suppose there's at least 40 of them that you've never heard about).



> "in an area larger than Taiwan"? Should that read Taipei?


No, Chongqing municipality has an area about 2.5 times larger than the island of Taiwan while population has pretty less difference: Chongqing 28M, Taiwan 23M.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Sorry for my confusion: I was asking about Taiwan/Taipei (I ought to have put a capital M to "must be a typo, no?").


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't wait for the two new metro lines set to open this year, Line 1 - heavy subway and Line 3 - new heavy monorail. Line 6 - another new heavy rail subway to open next year. 

Exciting times for Chongqing, and these 3 new lines coupled with the existing Line 2 - heavy monorail will sure make a huge dent in the central city traffic/congestion. ...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Hot Rod said:


> heavy monorail will sure make a huge dent in the central city traffic/congestion. ...


Imagine...:drool:

:applause:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

trainrover said:


> I find this statement queer coming from somebody who hails from a land where suburbia's _de rigueur_ :?


WTF???

Anyway, to stem the ignorance and insolence, here is a map of China. Chongqing "municipality" is red; Taiwan is the island to the right.

The term "municipality" has a different meaning in China than it does in the rest of the world; same goes for the term "light rail" (which generally refers to an elevated heavy-rail line).


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I find this statement queer coming from a bitchin' impotent stud :nuts: who hails from a land where suburbia's _de rigueur_ :tongue:


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

trainrover said:


> I find this statement queer coming from a bitchin' impotent stud :nuts: who hails from a land where suburbia's _de rigueur_ :tongue:


Let's not resort to insults. This isn't the skybar, after all.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Some line 1 photos.

It is said that the metal seats and poles have self sensing heating and cooling


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

^^ Funny how none of these photos show a waiting passenger's view of the _railbeam_ dunno


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

well done


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

were those pics from Linjiangmen station? 

Isn't it going to be a transfer station for Line 1 and Line 2 (and eventually Line 6)?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Excellent-looking subway. I like the combination of conventional and monorail metros.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Wow! i really like the paintings on the ceiling and steps!


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

so does that mean Line 1 is in operation now? or still testing until the expected September?


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

nevermind, found the answer on my own. Woopee!!!

When I return to the city in September/October, we will definitely use Line 1. ....

Here is the news clip:

*Chongqing's Metro Line 1 now open!*

On July 28th at 09:00, Chongqing Urban and Rural Construction Commission held the opening ceremony for the new Metro Line 1. The new line has 14 stations and runs east-west from Jiaochangkou to Shapingba taking 25 minutes for a complete journey. 

At the first phase of its opening, line 1 will be limited to 10 operational stations, leaving four closed, namely Chaotianmen, Xiaoshenzi, Gaomiaocun and Majiayan. Tickets range from 2-4 RMB.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

In the initial 10-days of operation, Line 1 has already broke the million rider mark, with Shapingba being the busiest station on the route. Impressive, though not too surprising.

Chongqing Today - Chongqing Rail Transit expansion


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't wait until Line 3 opens in a few weeks. Then, next year with the opening of Line 6 (another conventional subway), Chongqing's core city will be well served by metro!


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chongqing metro line 3 opened yesterday (Sep-29 2011)*

Line 3 phase I: 17.26 km, 15 stations



















news.cn


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome. Within the span of a few months, Chongqing has tripled its amount of transit lines. Line 3 is the first line to cross the Yangtze and Jialing rivers.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

I think they meant, it opened September 29 (not October).

Great news, nonetheless - Chongqing now has 3 metro lines in operation!!!!


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

I looked at a map of the Chongqing metro system on the Urban Rail website < http://urbanrail.net/as/chon/chongqing.htm >. It appears the two monorail lines cross at Niujiatuo Station. I am not aware of any other place in the world where two public transit monorail lines cross. Does anyone have a photo of this station?


----------



## Substructure (Sep 10, 2004)

Attus said:


> No, Chongqing municipality has an area about 2.5 times larger than the island of Taiwan while population has pretty less difference: Chongqing 28M, Taiwan 23M.


But yet, when I look at it in Google Maps, the city looks pretty small and is circled by forest. Where do they put their 28M inhabitants? Do they live up in the trees? :?

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Chong...13672&vpsrc=6&hnear=Chongqing,+China&t=k&z=13


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, Chongqing is not just the city. Wanzhou is technically a district of Chongqing despite being 223 kilometers in straight line from the city core.

I'm looking at the future extensions of current lines. Line 1 will eventually reach Binshan Qinggang, out of the outer ring, and will have 28 stations. Line 2 will be extended to Yudong and will have a branch from Tiantangbao to Zhongliangshan. It will have 28 stations. And finally line 3, which will run from Yudong to Jurenba and will have... 46 stations! And of course the other 15 lines.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

greg_christine said:


> Niujiatuo Station ... Does anyone have a photo of this station?


Mind your spelling (Niujiaotuo)










There also appears to be a discrepancy in google maps as to the location of this station, thus I'm not certain if the following
image be of the same station:


^^ clickable...

I don't see more than one pair of monorails in either photo, plus urbanrail.net's map indicates the lines intersecting outdoors :dunno:


----------



## cooldster (Jan 22, 2010)

If you look in Google Maps, this photo is accurate, just a little older (landscaping in the center). The crossing station is just south of the highway below in this picture.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

cooldster said:


> If you look in Google Maps


▲▲  ▼▼


trainrover said:


> There also appears to be a discrepancy in google maps


Furthermore, there's no compass bearing indicated to the photos I browsed. Besides, I've just read big-dog's announcement from yesterday







, so I guess patience be the best suggestion for now.


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> I looked at a map of the Chongqing metro system on the Urban Rail website < http://urbanrail.net/as/chon/chongqing.htm >. It appears the two monorail lines cross at Niujiatuo Station. I am not aware of any other place in the world where two public transit monorail lines cross. Does anyone have a photo of this station?


Here is the 牛角沱 intersection
火车天下@ditiezu.com


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

I can sware Line 3's trains look just like those from Vancouver SkyTrain's Canada Line.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

that pic is AWESOME!!! Love it, and so happy for Chongqing.

It's about [email protected]!!!!!!


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

trainrover said:


> Mind your spelling (Niujiaotuo)
> ...


Thanks for alerting me of my misspelling. I can see the intersection in the Google aerial view at the following link. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=niuji...q=niujiaotuo,&hnear=Chongqing,+China&t=h&z=18

Line 2 follows the bank of the Jialing River. Line 3 crosses the river parallel to a bridge for motor vehicles. The stations for the two lines at Niujiaotuo are separate, but I am sure there is a walkway connecting them.

According to the map at Urbanrail < http://www.urbanrail.net/as/chon/chongqing.htm >, Line 3 also crosses the Yangtze River. Does anyone know the configuration of that crossing? Scanning across aerial photos, I don't see the line. Is it on the lower deck of a motor vehicle bridge?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

greg_christine said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=niuji...q=niujiaotuo,&hnear=Chongqing,+China&t=h&z=18


Your curiosity's got my own peaking (monorail interchange station). Funny how none of the three pages' worth of your google target lists any part of the interchange station itself. Today, for example, google now pinpoints the Niujiaotuo police station on the opposite bank :nuts:


----------



## Myouzke (May 24, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> Thanks for alerting me of my misspelling. I can see the intersection in the Google aerial view at the following link.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=niuji...q=niujiaotuo,&hnear=Chongqing,+China&t=h&z=18
> 
> ...


The 牛角沱 Interchange passageway
火车天下@ditiezu.com








口水机@ditiezu.com









I believe Line 3 crossing the Yangtze mostly it will be a tunnel since the interchange station in Lianglukou Line 3 platform is below Line 1 platform and both platform are underground.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Thank you. Is it possible to photograph (a) the interchange station more/fully and (b) the crossing of Lines 2 and 3 itself?

What's the purpose of the concrete slab/decking underneath the sloping monorail line (second photo above)? :? Why (so soon) a temporary barrier down the passageway itself? Will a permanent one be installed (I see a couple of drilled holes at the bottom of the photo [right above])?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Urbanrail.net seems to have a decent map of the network, including line 6 which is U/C. 

http://www.urbanrail.net/as/chon/chongqing.htm


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Myouzke said:


>


Thank you, I overlooked this photo yesterday.

Fascinating  Interesting that the newer line ends being the one having longer trains :uh:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Chongqing Monorail Line 3 extends from Yuanyang to north*
2011-11-03 14:52:57

CHONGQING (CQNEWS) -- Chongqing Rail Transit Group said on November 2, 2011, the last track girder in the section between Ertang and Chongqing Airport of Monorail Line 3 is set down. Meanwhile, the Garden Expo Station, Cuiyun Station and Changfu Road Station in the section between Yuanyang and Changfu on Line 3 will be opened to traffic on November 8.

Then the trial operation in the section between Lianglukou and Changfu on Line 3 will be realized, and 2 new trains will be added on this line. A full journey on the line will be increased to 35 minutes from the former 29 minutes.

Line 3 may extend to Chongqing Airport and Ertang. At that time, a complete trial operation of the 39.1 kilometers Chongqing Monorail Line 3, with 29 stations, will be finished. (Translated by Deng Jun, Fathom Language Limited)


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

wow, so very soon we will be able to take line 3 from the airport into the city. !!!

First city in the interior of China with an airport metro (and only the 3rd/4th in all of China - after Beijing, Shanghai, and HK). ....


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Hot Rod said:


> wow, so very soon we will be able to take line 3 from the airport into the city. !!!
> 
> First city in the interior of China with an airport metro (and only the 3rd/4th in all of China - after Beijing, Shanghai, and HK). ....


Shenzhen?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ and Guangzhou.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

oops, I did forget about Guangzhou!

Chongqing will be 5th then, but the first for the inside of China is the real point i think.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Chongqing will be the 5th metro in Mainland China to have connection with an airport, but the 8th in greater China (Including Taiwan, where Taipei/Taibei and Kaohsiung/Gaoxiong have metro connecting with airports).


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Hot Rod said:


> oops, I did forget about Guangzhou!


And Shenzhen


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Silly_Walks said:


> And Shenzhen


CGQ has CRH access


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> CGQ has CRH access


Ehh... what are you talking about / replying to?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ I believe he's talking about Changchun (a northeastern Chinese city) having a HSR(250km/h) connecting the city and its airport. It's not a metro in real sense though (rail transportation).


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

"Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 opens to traffic" (Xinhua)


> A light rail train pulls in to Changfulu Road Station along the Rail Transit Line 3 in Chongqing, southwest China, Dec. 29, 2011. The entire line of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 opened to traffic on Friday as part of it had operated since September this year. The 39.1-kilometer Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3, built since 2007, linked the north to south of main urban zone of Chongqing with total investment of 13.8 billion Yuan (about 2.183 billion US dollars). (Xinhua/Li Jian)


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

way way cool.

now, 3 metro lines. 2 heavy monorail and 1 heavy rail subway. ... one more heavy rail subway to open in 2012.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Fucking awesome monorail, perfect for a hilly city! Have all the stations on Line 3 from Yuanyang to Ertang and Line 1 from Shapingba to Chaotianmen been opened now?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I also have to say the English quality on signs is really good, comparable to Shanghai and Shenzhen and better than Beijing and Tianjin. Looking around Ditiezu for pictures, all the English translations were perfect, really surprising for a city like Chongqing. The use of monorail is awesome, and it seems like a very high quality system all-around.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't realize the extension to Jiangbei Airport is already open. Sweet! The monorail construction process looks awesome, especially in such a super-urban setting; high monorails passing right by buildings and with steep gradients, truly one-of-a-kind!


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

The extension to Jiangbei Airport is phase two of Line 3, phase one ends at Longtousi/Chongqing North Railway Stn. So yeah now you can ride to the airport from downtown using metro.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> people
> why the chongqing goverment chose some lines as monorail? Couldn't every lines to be normal subway instead of monorail?


Because of big differences in height.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ exactly. Chongqing is like San Francisco in topography, roads are all steep ups and downs.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That explains why it's not underground but not why mono- instead of bi-rail was chosen.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Woonsocket54 said:


> That explains why it's not underground but not why mono- instead of bi-rail was chosen.


Less use of concrete, steel and quieter? (see http://www.newworldencyclopedia.org/entry/Monorail#Advantages)


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Woonsocket54 said:


> That explains why it's not underground but not why mono- instead of bi-rail was chosen.


I answered "Couldn't every lines to be normal subway instead of monorail?" with:

"Because of big differences in height."



Monorail can handle greater gradients than regular metro.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

so...
I hope the next lines will be openned as subway...these two monorail lines will be the only lines as monorail, not more than this, won't they?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> so...
> I hope the next lines will be openned as subway...these two monorail lines will be the only lines as monorail, not more than this, won't they?


"CRT is a unique metro system in China in that most lines use heavy monorail technology. Due to Chongqing's surrounding geography as a hilly, multiple-river city, it is not feasible to construct an all-heavy rail tunnel system given the depths of some many of the stations as one transports through the network. For this reason, only two lines are planned to be heavy-rail while all others are planned to be straddle-beam monorail using heavy vehicles."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit


Not sure if this is only about lines 1, 2, 3 and 6, or also about other future lines.


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

what are the advantages of heavy rail compared to heavy monorail? In other words, why didn't they build only heavy monorails?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ko7 said:


> what are the advantages of heavy rail compared to heavy monorail? In other words, why didn't they build only heavy monorails?


Because heavy monorail still has less capacity than heavy rail, I think.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Not true. 
The new Sao Paulo monorail system is being built for potential ridership levels of 49,000 pphpd.............far higher than most subways/metros.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Silly_Walks said:


> "CRT is a unique metro system in China in that most lines use heavy monorail technology. Due to Chongqing's surrounding geography as a hilly, multiple-river city, it is not feasible to construct an all-heavy rail tunnel system given the depths of some many of the stations as one transports through the network. For this reason, only two lines are planned to be heavy-rail while all others are planned to be straddle-beam monorail using heavy vehicles."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is only about lines 1, 2, 3 and 6, or also about other future lines.


I think that also applies for the future stations.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

ssiguy2 said:


> Not true.
> The new Sao Paulo monorail system is being built for potential ridership levels of 49,000 pphpd.............far higher than most subways/metros.


Ok, so why would Chongqing not just build all-monorail? Why still those two regular metros? If it's not capacity, what is it? Cheaper to build? Cheaper to buy carriages?


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess sourcing of vehicles takes less with fixed steel rail vehicles.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Each mode has its niche.

If an at-grade corridor exists for much of the length of a line, conventional rail makes sense.

If a line must be elevated for much of its length, monorail should be consider.

Extensive tunneling doesn't necessarily favor conventional rail, especially if the conventional rail trains get power from overhead wires, or if the tunnels are of cut-and-cover construction. The monorail trains from Bombardier have a cross-section height similar to most light rail trains, and the monorail trains from Scomi aren't much taller.

In the United States, the chief argument against monorail is that each of the major train suppliers (Bombardier, Scomi, and Hitachi) offers a unique train design, so a single train manufacturer is locked-in once a line is built. This represents a major marketing failure on the part of the monorail train manufacturers. Until they adopt a common standard for guideway dimensions and platform heights and clearances, monorail will be dismissed from consideration early in the planning process for new transit lines.


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

> The south extension of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 and Shapingba-Universities Town extension of line 1 are expected to be put into service in 2012, according to Chongqing Urban and Rural Development Commission these days.
> 
> 
> The total operation mileage of rail transit reached 75 kilometers in Chongqing by the end of 2011, with daily passenger volume of 700,000 people on average.
> ...


http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-06/06/content_16357160.htm


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

excellent, wonderful news!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Hot Rod said:


> excellent, wonderful news!


It seems that Lines 1 and 3 are complete:banana:


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Which of those new line will be standard Metro and which Monorail?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

ssiguy2 said:


> Which of those new line will be standard Metro and which Monorail?


*Lines under construction

Line 6 phase 1 - heavy rail subway - opens late 2012

Line 1 phase 2 - heavy rail subway - opens 2013

Line 3 phase 3 - heavy monorail - opens 2014

Line 2 phase 3 - heavy monorail - opens 2014*


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

Silly_Walks said:


> Because heavy monorail still has less capacity than heavy rail, I think.





ssiguy2 said:


> Not true.
> The new Sao Paulo monorail system is being built for potential ridership levels of 49,000 pphpd.............far higher than most subways/metros.


people
don´t you know the são paulo government are being very criticized?
nothing city in the world experimented a high capacity monorail line...
it divides opinions in são paulo...it is polemical...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Highcliff said:


> nothing city in the world experimented a high capacity monorail line...


is Japan part of your world?


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> people
> 
> nothing city in the world experimented a high capacity monorail line...


And you say this in a thread about Chongqing, which has a high capacity monorail line?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Highcliff said:


> nothing city in the world experimented a high capacity monorail line...


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

heavy monorail uses the same high capacity vehicles as heavy rail. The primary difference is it is just the roadway is one elevated/underground concrete beam rail instead of two steel ones. HM is still grade separated, third 'rail' power, etc.

Heavy monorail is useful where climbing is essential (Chongqing) and/or cost considerations are a concern (Osaka [the manufacturer], and I suspect Sao P). Far different from the first monorail in Seattle, Orlando/Tokyo Disney, or Las Vegas's tourist monorails who in one day of operation probably could not fill up the capacity of one Chongqing CRT train.

Metro is a metro regardless if it is traditional heavy rail, heavy monorail, or automated; as long as the vehicles are 'heavy' providing crush passenger loads it is metro/subway no matter the technology.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Correct.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Uploaded by zhoutw on Dec 24, 2011 (up to 1080p)


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Highcliff said:


> people
> don´t you know the são paulo government are being very criticized?
> nothing city in the world experimented a high capacity monorail line...
> it divides opinions in são paulo...it is polemical...


I think you posted the right message at the wrong thread. If you're talking about Sao Paulo's metro, then go to that thread... :bash:


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

*More trains for Chongqing Rail line 3*
(CQNews, July 10)



> The departure intervals of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 will be shortened again from July 10, 2012 on. Trains from Sigongli to Chongqing North Railway Station will departure every 4 minutes in rush hours on weekdays, according to Chongqing Rail Transit Group.


more: http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-07/10/content_17452697.htm


*Extended train for Chongqing Light Rail Line 2 to debut in Sept.*
(CQNews, July 9)



> The 6-carriage extended train for Chongqing Rail Transit Line 2 is under on-line debugging. The extended train will may begin to carry passengers along with the present existing 4-carriage trains in this September.
> 
> As the 1st railway rail transit line running in urban Chongqing central area, Line 2 boasts 27 trains with trains departing every 4 minutes in rush hours.


more: http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-07/09/content_17429334.htm


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Monorail depot



Emloto said:


>


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

^^

I've never seen a monorail depot before, wow!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Hot Rod said:


> heavy monorail uses the same high capacity vehicles as heavy rail. The primary difference is it is just the roadway is one elevated/underground concrete beam rail instead of two steel ones. HM is still grade separated, third 'rail' power, etc.
> 
> Heavy monorail is useful where climbing is essential (Chongqing) and/or cost considerations are a concern (Osaka [the manufacturer], and I suspect Sao P). Far different from the first monorail in Seattle, Orlando/Tokyo Disney, or Las Vegas's tourist monorails who in one day of operation probably could not fill up the capacity of one Chongqing CRT train.
> 
> Metro is a metro regardless if it is traditional heavy rail, heavy monorail, or automated; as long as the vehicles are 'heavy' providing crush passenger loads it is metro/subway no matter the technology.


+ 1, nuff said... :cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I've never seen a monorail depot before, wow!


me neither. I wonder how the other trains move out of the depot. May be a stupid question: is there a section of flexible track which can connect each individual tracks with the main one? If yes how does that track move?


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Look at the photo.
The concrete beam, just under the vehicle, is composed by 3 ou 4 pieces which can do a translation on transversal steel rails and so can move to be in front of the others beams entering into the depot.
There are also transversal steel rails under the tracks on left side


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Yeah the dark colored beam is the flexible rail that are made up by multiple movable sections.


----------



## bojez (Jul 19, 2012)

You can see some of the CRT installations on aerial images in Google Earth/Maps 
simple paste the coordinates into search field :

Line 1 phase 1 depot : 29.546519,106.46011 - note the external (Diesel?) traction for electric trains 


line 1 phase 2 depot : 29.616483,106.382521 - should look better meanwhile


line 2 depot : 29.502002,106.498588 - nice picture Emloto !

line 3 depot : 29.63439,106.55517 - quite large compared to line 2


line2/3 second connection point : 29.37888,106.534982 ( not far away) line 2 poles from West - line 3 poles/station from North


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

manilyn17 said:


> Dubai Metro station naming rights still available


I think you posted that picture on the wrong thread... :nuts:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Chongqing monorail










from weibo.com


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Nice backdrop... :cheers:


----------



## mistermonorail (Dec 19, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> ^^
> 
> I've never seen a monorail depot before, wow!


Shameless plug for those wanting to see more...

http://www.monorails.org

There are a lot of monorail depots in the world.


----------



## bojez (Jul 19, 2012)

Chongqing Rail Transit has a chinese Website with some progress videos

http://www.cqmetro.cn/crtweb/a/shipinxinwen/

and pictures 

http://www.cqmetro.cn/crtweb/a/jianshedongtai/yihaoxian/

http://www.cqmetro.cn/crtweb/a/jianshedongtai/sanhaoxian/

of construction activities. Lookking forward to some translations/undertitles.


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-08/06/content_18338253.htm

Total mileage of Chongqing rail transit to hit 140km

CHONGQING (CQNEWS) -- Track-laying projects of the phase 1 (Wulidian-Lijia section) of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 6, branch line of Lijia-Yuelai Convention & Exhibition Center, south extension of Line 3 and Shapingba-Universities Town section of Line 1 have been basically completed. 

All the above-mentioned sections, with a total length of 68 kilometers, will be put into service at the end of 2012, making the total operation mileage of Chongqing's rail transit exceed 140 kilometers. (Translated by Deng Jun, Fathom Language Limited)


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

nice, very nice. largest metro in Interiour China


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

George08 said:


> http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-08/06/content_18338253.htm
> 
> Total mileage of Chongqing rail transit to hit 140km
> 
> ...


epic expansion, Line 3 will be huge and become the king of monorails.:banana:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Line 2 at yangjiaping area










from weibo/zhaojch


----------



## dwdwone (May 7, 2004)

Looks like a roller coaster.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ That's why monorail is used in Chongqing: mountainous topography.

an old pic from weibo


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Chongqing's Light Rail Line 6 to have test run*

*Chongqing's Light Rail Line 6 to have test run *

*2012-09-25*








_The technicians are adjusting and installing the escalators at Dazhulin Station of Light Rail Line 6 in Chongqing on September 24, 2012. The platforms of stations along the Wulidian-Kangzhuang Meidi section are almost finished, and the line will be put into test run on September 28, 2012. _​
CHONGQING (CQNEWS) -- The Wulidian-Kangzhuang Meidi section is going to be put into test run with the one-way running time of about 25 minutes on September 28, 2012, according to Chongqing Municipal Commission of Urban-Rural Development on September 24, 2012.
The section has a total length of 15.8 kilometers and 10 stations, which are Wulidian, Hongtudi, Huangnibang, Hongqihegou, Huahuiyuan, Dalongshan, Ranjiaba, Guangdianyuan, Dazhulin and Kangzhuang Meidi. The passenger flow per day is expected to be 100,000 or so. Chongqing Public Traffic Holding (Group) Co., Ltd. is optimizing the bus transit network along the line, so that people can easily transfer between the light rail and buses during the National Holiday. (Translated by Zhang Yingling)

Editor:Zhang Yi


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*9.28 Chongqing Subway Line 6 (pink line) opening for trial run*










Metro map as of 2012 (click to enlarge)


weibo.com


----------



## George08 (Jun 30, 2012)

big-dog said:


> *9.28 Chongqing Subway Line 6 (pink line) opening for trial run*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

That's a lot of hot pink, Pepto Bismol pink, pink everywhere.

This train is giving me the whole Hello Kitty vibe. I think that's a fetish in some parts of the world, maybe even in Chongqing.


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

These Chinese subways all look so dignified.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ Thanks. I assume they all follow the Hong Kong MTR style and standard.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*9.28 opening day photos*

Huahuiyuan Staton




























Hongqihegou Station














































Kangzhuang Station




























from 我爱柯南, ditiezu.com


----------



## Geography (May 17, 2010)

At first I thought the hot pink was a cool feature of this line, but the more I look at it, the more it hurts my eyes. I feel myself trying to look away from everything pink. I wonder if riders will have the same feeling.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What do Kiku and Beibei mean?


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

big-dog said:


> ^^ Thanks. I assume they all follow the Hong Kong MTR style and standard.


Some have Mtr involvement. Some don't. However, there us definitely some Mtr influence.


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

What sort of cost was involved in making this?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

_Sort_ of cost?


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

big-dog said:


> *9.28 opening day photos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice pink headed train....


----------



## shree711 (Dec 12, 2011)

How much does it cost to build a metro in china? Per km elevated and underground.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ You might as well ask why the roads are so high up.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

maybe we could think the opposite: if there's no high elevated tracks, there must be many sharp ups and downs like this and the train cannot reach a good speed.



>


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The matter ain't about there being none; learning why the excessive height where it seems unecessary is what interests me.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

^^it seems unecessary but maybe it is. We just can't see the whole situation


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Big dog suggests why; if the tracks were lower, the train would eventually have to compensate for a significant grade change later on, which obviously has the potential to mess up service.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Speculating ≠ learning ...


----------



## John66 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Three more rail transit lines to be put into use in Chongqing*

CHONGQING (CQNEWS) -- The total operation mileage of Chongqing's rail transit has reached 90 kilometers by the end of September 2012, with a daily passenger volume of 860,000 persons on average, according to Chongqing Urban-Rural Development Commission on October 16.

A total of 3 rail transit lines including the Universities Town section of Line 1, the south extension section of Line 3 and Yuelai branch of Line 6 will be put into service in 2012, increasing the total operation mileage to 147 kilometers. (Translated by Deng Jun, Fathom Language Limited)


http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-09/06/content_19411632.htm


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

So what will the mileage be of standard Metro and Monorail respectively? Thanks


----------



## John66 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Phase III of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 to open*

The third phase project (Yudong-Ertang section) of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 3 will carry out installment and adjustment of equipment at the beginning of December 2012.
Yudong-Ertang section, with a total length of 16.2 kilometers and more than 10 stations, is expected to be completed and put into trial operation on December 30, 2012.
It will take about an hour and a half from Yudong to Chongqing Jiangbei Airport after the operation of the phase III project. (CQNEWS) (Translated by Liu Kan)



http://english.cqnews.net/html/2012-...t_21476428.htm


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Seven stations on Line 1 will open on December 20th*









12/17 subway train test running on the new sections on Line 1

--weibo.com


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

^^ which stations? Phase II of Line 1 has more than seven stations.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes it has 9 stations (20.2km). Two stations will open later (Shijingpo and Weidanyuan statios). The 7 opening stations are,

　　1 Yanggongqiao 杨公桥站

　　2 Lieshimu 烈士墓站

　　3 Ciqikou 磁器口站

　　4 Shuangbei 双碑站

　　5 Laijiaqao 赖家桥站

　　6 Chenjiaqiao 陈家桥站

　　7 Daxuecheng 大学城站


----------



## UD2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Falubaz said:


> ^^it seems unecessary but maybe it is. We just can't see the whole situation


the reasoning has been abundantly clear from prior posts. Trains do not like changes in elevation, therefore engineers try to built the tracks to be as flat as possible. In a city with large number of valleys and hills, the elevated tracks would typically maintain the high point of the hills in order to avoid excessive climbing. Therefore, when you have valley, the tracks will seem to be very high off the ground. This relative height will then decrease when there is a hill.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

The eastern extension of Line 1 from Xiaoshizi to Chaotianmen - when did that open?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

onboard display in Line 1










more photos here: http://mycq.qq.com/t-508030-1.htm


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Woonsocket54 said:


> The eastern extension of Line 1 from Xiaoshizi to Chaotianmen - when did that open?


not anytime soon. The whole Chaotianmen area is under renovation. Chaotianmen station can only open when the renovation project is completed.


----------



## Ashis Mitra (Jan 25, 2009)

Line 1 is the real metro, all others are monorail.

Is line 6 a metro? or light rail?

Please insert some photos of line 1.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

If the rail transit system of Chongqing is planned to be almost entire made of monorails due to the city's hilly topography, then how are two of the lines constructed as conventional subway lines?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ashis Mitra said:


> Line 1 is the real metro, all others are monorail.
> 
> Is line 6 a metro? or light rail?
> 
> Please insert some photos of line 1.


line 6 is a conventional metro line.



Jim856796 said:


> If the rail transit system of Chongqing is planned to be almost entire made of monorails due to the city's hilly topography, then how are two of the lines constructed as conventional subway lines?


The predominately elevated lines that go through hilly areas are monorail because being elevated they have to accommodate the terrain they go through. There are a few lines however, that pass through either flat places or just punch though the whole mountain or area in a level plane (like the new line 1 extension). Their profile will be relatively flat compared to the monorail alignments so a conventional metro is preferred. In the past only 2 lines where planned to be conventional metros (lines 1 and 6) the rest being monorails but some lines are now being planned and realigned to use conventional metro tech due to ridership forecasts being very high; beyond that of a monorail.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 6: Lijia-Kangzhuang section opens on 12/26*

Map of Line 6









--weibo


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

Is the line 6 extension open now?


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ yes there're some photos on the first day ride here


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 3 Tongyuanju and Gongmo stations (铜元局站和工贸站) will open on 12/28*










--weibo


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Line 3 Ertan-Yudong (二塘-鱼洞) section to open on 12/28*

Ertan-Yudong section is 17km, 10 elevatd stations.










--weibo


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

big-dog said:


> *Line 6: Lijia-Kangzhuang section opens on 12/26*
> 
> --weibo


Lijia Station 1st day photos, looks pretty empty























































by 大小煩


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Latest Chongqing Metro map

* dotted lines are unopened sections










--weibo


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

If I understand correctly, Lines 2 and 3 are monorail, and they will meet end-to-end at Yudong. Will they eventually become one line with trains able to run through from Jiangbei Airport to Jiaochangkou while making a loop around the city?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

^^ I think Line 2 will be further extended beyond Yudong


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

big-dog said:


> *Line 3 Ertan-Yudong (二塘-鱼洞) section to open on 12/28*
> 
> Ertan-Yudong section is 17km, 10 elevatd stations.
> 
> --weibo


opening pics


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

> 重庆贯通全球最长跨座式单轨交通线路


With 55.5km line 3 is world's longest monorail?














































--sina.com


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

very hilly topography.. riding those monorails must feels like theme-park ride.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Being on the train you dont feel that. Those pictures are all zoomed, which makes the route so hilly like on the rollercoaster, but in reality they are smooth. Which doest mean its not fun, coz it is!


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

I really enjoyed riding it too, it gives you a surreal sensation because you get on it at an elevated station, then at one minute you are going pass someone's tenth floor balcony, another minute you are in a tunnel, then you are at street level, by Jiefangbei you are in a subway.


----------



## urgel23 (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.cityrailtransit.com/maps/chongqing_map.htm


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit

The wikipedia page is not updated as the total length 
should be around 140 km now


----------



## Antje (May 29, 2009)

Norge78 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit
> 
> The wikipedia page is not updated as the total length
> should be around 140 km now


Also, some of the line logos look like IKEA's. Should they be inverted?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Norge78 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit
> 
> The wikipedia page is not updated as the total length
> should be around 140 km now


done now at 130.25km according to Chinese wiki


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

The monorails look really "professional", not like Disneyland.


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chongqing_Rail_Transit


According to Wikipedia the Line 6 Phase I Lijia Branch (around 12 km) 
is not open yet, is it right?


----------



## mrmoopt (Nov 14, 2004)

FM 2258 said:


> The monorails look really "professional", not like Disneyland.


I don't understand why people assume monorails are always light capacity. They can be used for medium to high capacity systems and the CRT is a great example to the world how it may be done.


----------



## silent_dragon (May 17, 2013)

big-dog said:


> Ling 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very beautiful train line. :banana: It is almost a sightseeing train line. In Hong Kong, only Tung Chung line comes close with some segments above ground so people can appreciate the sun, sea and trees.


----------



## Norge78 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Rail Line 6 opens Lijia-Yuelai section*

CHONGQING (CQNEWS) -- The Lijia-Yuelai section, phase I of Rail Line 6 branch, was put into traffic on May 15, 2013; and the departure-ceremony was held at CQEXPO Station on the same day. By Line 6, it takes only 13 min and 48 min to Yuelai respectively from Lijia and Wulidian.

The phase I of Rail Line 6 branch starts from Lijia Station and ends at Yuelai Station, with the whole length of 12.1 km. It boasts 5 underground stations, which are Pingchang, Huangmaoping, Gaoyikou, CQEXOP, and Yuelai.

Since the Lijia-Yuelai section was opened, Chongqing has formed the traffic mileage as long as *143 km* of rail transit, ranking the 1st in west China, and 5th in China. (Translated by Chen Siyan, Fathom Language Limited)

http://english.cqnews.net/html/2013-05/16/content_26065410.htm


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

When line 6 Lijia - Wulukou will open ?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

silent_dragon said:


> Very beautiful train line. :banana: It is almost a sightseeing train line. In Hong Kong, only Tung Chung line comes close with some segments above ground so people can appreciate the sun, sea and trees.


West Rail and Shanghai's line 3/4 has some nice segments.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

silent_dragon said:


> VIn Hong Kong, only Tung Chung line comes close with some segments above ground so people can appreciate the sun, sea and trees.


My experiences with the East and West rail lines have to disagree with that statement.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Chongqing metro










by 重庆轨道交通


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

^^


Awesome.

Very few stops on that line, it looks like?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

^^ You can see Niujiaotuo station in the background, I think the line actually has tons of stops for its length.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

How is the coverage for metro in Chongqing compared with Shanghai and Beijing?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Awesome.
> ...


You can also see Liziba sta. cleverly hidden in that slab-like apartment building. DAT TOD


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Can you find two monorail lines and two trains in this picture?



big-dog said:


> Chongqing metro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## emyrr3096 (Nov 14, 2012)

BTW Jakarta monorail rolling stock's is really look the same with CRT


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

emyrr3096 said:


> BTW Jakarta monorail rolling stock's is really look the same with CRT


Isn't that because Changchun Railway Vehicles is manufacturing rolling stock for both of them using the Hitachi monorail platform


----------



## emyrr3096 (Nov 14, 2012)

saiho said:


> Isn't that because Changchun Railway Vehicles is manufacturing rolling stock for both of them using the Hitachi monorail platform


I don't really know. But the rolling stock is just absolutely the same by it's look:cheers:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

Line 2 has been running for 8 years










by 重庆轨道交通


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Do you know what the daily ridership is for just the monorail since they opened all the new extensions/lines? I know Tokyo's was always the busiest but I would think you would have surpassed it. Thanks.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The ridership of the entire Chongqing Metro is about 1 million. So I doubt the monorail portion has higher ridership than the Tokyo monorail which is hovering at 800,000.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chongqing metro line 6 extension (U/C)* will cross 3 big bridges. Here's update on their construcions.

Line 6 extension map. The 3 bridges are numbered on the map.



*1. Caijia Jialing River Bridge*
Length 1250m, main span 250m, main pier height 180m, joined on 7/8/2013, will complete by the end of 2013



*2. Qiansimen Jialing River Bridge*
Highway/metro bridge, length 840m, main span 300m, main pier height 182m, cable install completed on 7/21/2013, will join in October 2013



*3. Dongshuimen Yangtze River Bridge*
Highway/metro bridge, length 1000m, main span 520m, joined in Feb 2013, will complete by the end of 2013



--baidu.com


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Is the Caijia Jialing River Bridge metro only?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Metro on the lower deck, autos on the upper deck -right?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ How do subway and monorail compare regarding max speed and acceleration? 86 km is massive so these things really matter.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ How do subway and monorail compare regarding max speed and acceleration? 86 km is massive so these things really matter.


Urban Monorails go up to 80km/h, select Chinese subway train models go up to 120km/h.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ The monorail train length and operational frequency can be adjusted to provide the desired system capacity. The operational speed of the monorail is comparable to the operational speed of most subway and metro lines between stations in densely developed areas. For lines with long stretches between stations, faster trains might be desired, but most areas with such lines are less densly developed, so an at-grade conventional rail line would probably be selected anyway.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

This discussion has ventured off on tangents regarding the relative performance of the Bombardier's automated ART trains and the Bombardier monorail trains for Sao Paulo. Bombardier is now marketing both systems under the name Innovia. The following schematics provide some information on the two systems. I regret I don't have any similarly detailed schematics for the Hitachi-designed monorail trains used in Chongqing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> This discussion has ventured off on tangents regarding the relative performance of the Bombardier's automated ART trains and the Bombardier monorail trains for Sao Paulo.


No my point is any technology can have longer vehicles and closer headway to reach a desired capacity. You will reach a point where adding more cars and frequency to increase capacity of a specific technology doesn't make sense. At that point the solution is to use another, more applicable, technology.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ I have no doubt that the transit planners in Chongqing (and Sao Paulo) looked at all the numbers and decided that monorail was the most applicable and cost-effective technology for the lines for which monorail was chosen.

The usual gripe with monorail is that the technology is proprietary. Each manufacturer builds vehicles that require a unique set of clearances and a unique guideway beam configuration. The speed and capacity of monorail are generally not major issues.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

greg_christine said:


> ^^ I have no doubt that the transit planners in Chongqing (and Sao Paulo) looked at all the numbers and decided that monorail was the most applicable and cost-effective technology for the lines for which monorail was chosen.
> 
> The usual gripe with monorail is that the technology is proprietary. Each manufacturer builds vehicles that require a unique set of clearances and a unique guideway beam configuration. The speed and capacity of monorail are generally not major issues.


Like I said river lines like 2 and 3 are fine for monorails but if I had to pick monorail or Type A subway train I'd go with the latter.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ How do subway and monorail compare regarding max speed and acceleration? 86 km is massive so these things really matter.


 Metro Line 6 has a planned distance of 86kms? Is that the distance from one side of the city to the other? Or simply the distance from the city center to an outlying area? Exactly how far are the outlying areas from the CBD?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

saiho said:


> Like I said river lines like 2 and 3 are fine for monorails but if I had to pick monorail or Type A subway train I'd go with the latter.


If I had to choose between a monorail with a view of the city and a subway train with a view of a hole, I'd choose the monorail.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

greg_christine said:


> If I had to choose between a monorail with a view of the city and a subway train with a view of a hole, I'd choose the monorail.


If I had to choose whether I would prefer to live looking out over a monorail (with people looking into my house all day), or have a subway running beneath the street, I'd choose the subway.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

kunming tiger said:


> Metro Line 6 has a planned distance of 86kms? Is that the distance from one side of the city to the other? Or simply the distance from the city center to an outlying area? Exactly how far are the outlying areas from the CBD?


Ya its a cross city line, from one side of Chongqing to the other but it has 2 branches so its not as long as it sounds.



greg_christine said:


> If I had to choose between a monorail with a view of the city and a subway train with a view of a hole, I'd choose the monorail.


If I had a higher order transit line to plan, I would pick the the technology that fits the topography, usage and capacity of the area into context.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

saiho said:


> Ya its a cross city line, from one side of Chongqing to the other but it has 2 branches so its not as long as it sounds.


Line 6 will run from Chayuan to Beibei, with a branch from Lijia to Shaheba and an extension from Chayuan to Yinhu, totalling 86 km and 53 stops, two of them named 曹家湾 Caojiawan! But wait until Guangzhou line 14 is completed at its full extent, it will stretch for 92 km! And luckily they split the Knowledge City branch away. And at one point, Shanghai line 11 was planned to be over 120 km long!


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

Silly_Walks said:


> If I had to choose whether I would prefer to live looking out over a monorail (with people looking into my house all day), or have a subway running beneath the street, I'd choose the subway.


Elevated transit lines in general are not suitable for everywhere. You wouldn't run one through an historic district, such as exists in the middle of many European cities.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not? Look at Paris metro line 6.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ Yeah, Paris Line 6 goes up the middle of a wide boulevard. Thanks to the width of the boulevard, it doesn't overwhelm the old buildings on either side.










Loss of privacy due to transit passengers looking into apartment windows is an issue, but the reality is that apartment residents on opposite sides of the street already have a view into each other's windows.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

*Chongqing metro 2014 openings*

4 sections will open in 2014.


Line 1 extension, 1.9km, 1 station
Line 2 extension, 12km, 4 stations
Line 6 phase I Wulidian-Shangxinjie, 4.7km, 4 stations
Line 6 phase II Shangxinjie-Chayuan, 12km, 7 stations

by 重庆轨道交通


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

greg_christine said:


> ^^ Yeah, Paris Line 6 goes up the middle of a wide boulevard. Thanks to the width of the boulevard, it doesn't overwhelm the old buildings on either side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a non-issue. Get some transparent curtain if the metro bothers your privacy. I would be more concerned about the noise. But here again, I don't think metro is a big issue here, rather the big boulevard below and its car traffic. This can be a real problem.

In Vienna you have the U6 along the Westgürtel also elevated. And here the whole road went into brutal urban decline in the 20th century because of the traffic noise. It is still in the process of recovering from that.


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ I remember discussing Bangkok's Skytrain with a friend who lived there. He said his relatives liked having the rail viaduct over the street because they preferred to drive in the shade.


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

greg_christine said:


> ^^ I remember discussing Bangkok's Skytrain with a friend who lived there. He said his relatives liked having the rail viaduct over the street because they preferred to drive in the shade.


 I read online that the proposed Phrase 2 of the Skytrain has been cancelled, there is nothing on this forum so can you confirm the status of Phrase 2 one way or the other?


----------



## greg_christine (Jan 25, 2004)

^^ I have no information on expansion plans for BTS Skytrain. Bangkok has two rail transit networks, BTS and MRT. Expansion plans for the two systems seem to be a function of which party controls the government.


----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

The trains on line 6 are very beautiful. They remind me of the trains on a Beijing subway line but I don't know exactly which. Or is it a new design?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Really nice as always, what are the openings of 2015 then?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Really nice as always, what are the openings of 2015 then?


Perhaps Line 1 western extension and remaining stations on Line 6


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

_Night City Dream_ said:


> The trains on line 6 are very beautiful. They remind me of the trains on a Beijing subway line but I don't know exactly which. Or is it a new design?


Beijing's Line 9 Trains



VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Really nice as always, what are the openings of 2015 then?


Line 3 North Extension.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

dimlys1994 said:


> Perhaps Line 1 western extension


Chinese Wiki says Jiadingpo stop also opened on December 30. Not sure what is correct :?.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Chinese Wiki says Jiadingpo stop also opened on December 30. Not sure what is correct :?.


^^Maybe this link says something:
http://mcq.people.com.cn/house/news/20141230/201412301624465080564.htm


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^And from the same link - inside of new station:


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*Future openings:

Line 1 - west extension to Bishan - 7.5 km - Construction started in 2013 and it is expected to open to traffic in 2017

Line 3 - north extension - Bijin to Jurenba - 10 km - 7 stations - Construction started on May 2012 and it is expected to open to traffic this year 2015.

Line 4 - A type cars - phase 1 - 19.5 km - 11 stations - Construction started on December 3, 2013 and it is expected to open to traffic in December 2017.

Line 5 - A type cars - phase 1 - 39.7 km - 25 stations - Construction started on December 3, 2013 and it is expected to open to traffic in September 2017.

Line 6 - north extension from Yuelai to Shaheba - 13.7 km - 9 stations - Construction is planned to commence in 2016 and it is expected to open to traffic in 2020.

Line 9 - A type cars - 37.6 km - 26 stations - Construction is planned to commence this year 2015 and it is expected to open to traffic in 2020.

Line 10 - A type cars - 44.7 km - 27 stations - Construction started in May, 2014 and it is expected to open to traffic in 2017.

Circle line - A type cars - 50.9 km - 33 stations - Construction started on October 28, 2013 and it the northern half and the southern half are planned to open to traffic in 2017 and 2018 respectively.

According to the Chongqing city rapid rail transit construction plan of the second round (2012 - 2020) the total length of Chongqing metro by 2020 will be 412.5 km with 255 stations. But it doesn't en here, 9 more lines are being planned so that Chongqing will have a total of 18 lines in the future.*


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

what a map


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

Of those 18 lines, which will be monorail, and which will be regular rail?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember seeing a latter map where line 10 took over line 4 south of the North station and line 9 had an extra stop beyond Shapingba.

Edit: Found it.


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Proof the monorails are true rapid and mass transit systems and not just for theme parks and zoos........well done!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> Of those 18 lines, which will be monorail, and which will be regular rail?


no more new ones will be monorail.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought monorail was necessary for the hilly terrain of Chongqing.

Have all the difficult terrain lines then already been built with just those 2 monorail lines?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Capacity is the issue and noise. Its a shame the monorail got some good views.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

So the rest of the lines to be constructed don't have the height differences that would require monorail?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

Most will be underground and the overground ones will be in the suburbs which has a relatively flat terrain.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## _Night City Dream_ (Jan 3, 2008)

CNGL said:


> I remember seeing a latter map where line 10 took over line 4 south of the North station and line 9 had an extra stop beyond Shapingba.
> 
> Edit: Found it.


How many km of tracks and how many stations are provisioned?
What is the year of the completion?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Official current map:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Though never reported in English, numerous Chinese-language sources are indicating that Pingchang and Huangmaoping stations on the Expo branch of Subway Line 6 opened on 2015.02.28.

http://cq.cqnews.net/html/2015-02/26/content_33547859.htm

http://cq.people.com.cn/n/2015/0227/c365415-24007341.html

http://news.xinhuanet.com/local/2015-02/27/c_127524242.htm

http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/2015-02/27/c_1114449878.htm

http://m.cq.bendibao.com/news/53371.shtm

http://www.crtg-3.com/tabid/630/InfoID/17162/frtid/644/Default.aspx

These would be the 116th and 117th stations in the network. Both are underground island platform stations.

Pingchang station:










source: http://cq.ifeng.com/gaoqing/shgq/detail_2015_03/01/3598558_0.shtml


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now only Gaoyikou is missing in the Shaheba* branch. In the Beibei one, Caojiawan is still unopened and there is another station still U/C, I can't recall its name right now.

*While this branch doesn't go all the way up to Shaheba yet, I already call it this way.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Now only Gaoyikou is missing in the Shaheba* branch. In the Beibei one, Caojiawan is still unopened and there is another station still U/C, I can't recall its name right now.


You mean Jiangbeicheng station (between Grand Theater and Wulidian)?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Gaoyikou and Caojiawan stations on Line 6 were opened on 26th October:
http://cqsb.cqtimes.cn/html/2015-10/24/content_335404.htm

So only Jiangbeicheng station is remained unopened


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Note that this Caojiawan is the one of the Beibei branch, there will be another one when the Yuelai branch gets extended to Shaheba. Of course, they will be different in hanzi, but not in Pinyin... :bash:

At least all statíons of the sections that opened in 2013 are now in operation.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Note that this Caojiawan is the one of the Beibei branch, there will be another one when the Yuelai branch gets extended to Shaheba. Of course, they will be different in hanzi, but not in Pinyin... :bash:
> 
> At least all statíons of the sections that opened in 2013 are now in operation.


Two stations with the same name? That would be confusing


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

dimlys1994 said:


> Two stations with the same name? That would be confusing


not the same name just the same pinyin. Just read the characters like everyone else.

I mean that is what you are going on


----------



## mistermonorail (Dec 19, 2005)

Line 3 extension photos just posted on my website:

http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstChongqing01.html

Thank you Luke Starkenburg!


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Seems like Mr. Starkenburg sent you some old photos. The link to the airport opened 4 years ago.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Seems like Mr. Starkenburg sent you some old photos. The link to the airport opened 4 years ago.


No this is the 10km extension northeast beyond the Airport. Opening next year.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Is station 3/40 the Airport Square Station, as suggested by this link:

http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstChongqing02.html

or is Airport Square 3/41, as Wikipedia says:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_3,_Chongqing_Rail_Transit


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Is station 3/40 the Airport Square Station, as suggested by this link:
> 
> http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/CnstChongqing02.html
> 
> ...


Airport square is 3/41 both links say that.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

monorails.org link says



> Sweeping lines up to Station 3/40, the airport/bus transfer station


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> monorails.org link says


follow this map on monorails.org










3/41 is Airport Square Station
3/40 is Shuangfengqiao Station with a transfer to an airport bus
3/39 is Jiangbei Airport Station with a direct connection to the airport


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So will all trains serve 3/39 and then 3/40?

Is 3/38 under construction?

Will some trains terminate at 3/39 and others run directly from 3/38 to 3/40 and on to 3/45?

And what's the point of noting the airport bus at 3/40 if there is a direct connection to airport anyway at 3/39?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't know. Right now stations 3/40 to 3/45 are under construction. So we don't know what the service patterns will be like.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Here are some more of my pictures.








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
This has to be one of the most unique monorail stations out there! It is certainly the most unique in Chongqing, other than the monorail station in a high-rise building!








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Some more pictures.








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
The track on top is the lead track to the maintenance and storage depot.








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
This is the turn-around track in the depot.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
These are near the end of the new line extension.








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015 by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]
Its not the best picture, but this is another massive bridge for the monorail to the final station on the line!


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

I just posted a couple videos on Youtube about the Monorail Line 2 in Chongqing.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

What happens when a monorail train breaks down? How do the people get off? Wait until it is towed to a station? And what about if a fire breaks out?

I ask because I see a lot of stretches without walkways next to them to allow for exiting the trains in case of emergency.


By the way, what camera did you use?


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> What happens when a monorail train breaks down? How do the people get off? Wait until it is towed to a station? And what about if a fire breaks out?
> 
> I ask because I see a lot of stretches without walkways next to them to allow for exiting the trains in case of emergency.
> 
> ...


Monorail systems that do not have walkways use a variety of ways to evacuate passengers in case of a breakdown. Probably the best way is to bring another train on the same track up to the disabled monorail, open up the end doors, and transfer the passengers that way.

Refer to this page on the Monorail Society website.

http://www.monorails.org/tMspages/KimEd3.html

Most monorails being built today have emergency walkways for the whole route, including the Chongqing Monorail Line 3.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

The Chongqing Monorail Line 3 now features 8 car trains in regular service. These beautiful trains are newly built monorails with nice bright LED lighting!

(Can anyone tell me when these longer trains started service?)








[/url]Chongqing Monorail 8 car train by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail 8 car train by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

A short video featuring the new Eight Car Monorail trains of the Chongqing Metro Line 3.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

^^ That's a decent trainset. 4 car ones looked more like an attraction.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

In Chongqing, Jiangbeicheng station is expected to be opened tomorrow. This station became the last one infil station on Line 6:
http://news.163.com/16/0127/11/BEB6CNCN00014AED.html


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried to use this map to find the location of this station opening on line 6, but was unsuccessful. I decided to upload a couple maps that I found when I was traveling around Chongqing. One is very fanciful and artsy, and one is more realistic.



VECTROTALENZIS said:


> *Future openings:
> 
> Line 1 - west extension to Bishan - 7.5 km - Construction started in 2013 and it is expected to open to traffic in 2017
> 
> ...










[/url]Chongqing Monorail Map by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Chongqing Monorail Map by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]

These are from my flickr page at https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/24564794601/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Pictires of new Jiangbeicheng station:
http://travel.sohu.com/20160127/n436121387.shtml


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

So that's it - no more unopened stations on active lines. For now.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

At least not in Chongqing. IIRC line 3 had a ton of missing stations when it first opened. The same happened on line 6 in the Northwest. Anyway, the Chinese record of unopened station for the longest time is shared by Guanqiao and Qingsheng on Guangzhou's line 4, with 9 years and counting (however Qingsheng will fall as it is expected to open this year). Then there's Chenxiang Lu on Shanghai's line 11 (6 years) and Gaozeng again in Guangzhou, this time on line 3 (5 years). I'm not counting four stops in Beijing's line 13 as the weren't planned when the line was first conceived.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

[/url]Chongqing Metro Map by Luke Ord, on Flickr[/IMG]

Does anyone know if they have started construction on the Line 1 extension to Chaotianmen 朝天门?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> At least not in Chongqing. IIRC line 3 had a ton of missing stations when it first opened. The same happened on line 6 in the Northwest. Anyway, the Chinese record of unopened station for the longest time is shared by Guanqiao and Qingsheng on Guangzhou's line 4, with 9 years and counting (however Qingsheng will fall as it is expected to open this year). Then there's Chenxiang Lu on Shanghai's line 11 (6 years) and Gaozeng again in Guangzhou, this time on line 3 (5 years). I'm not counting four stops in Beijing's line 13 as the weren't planned when the line was first conceived.


Out of all of these, Gaozeng is the only underground one, right?

Have any of these actually been built and left unopened, or have they not been built at all?


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

How many metro line openings or extensions can we reasonable expect to see in 2016?


----------



## gowallstmichael (Jun 15, 2015)

kunming tiger said:


> How many metro line openings or extensions can we reasonable expect to see in 2016?


Only Line 3 Bijin - Jurenba...


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Light rail passing through two residential towers in Chongqing, China

www.163.com














































interior


----------



## dixiadetie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Photoed by @拆了就是马日天*

Chongqing Line 3 is the longest Monorail in the world . The 55.5 KM monorail line provide smooth service (but crowded) service everyday form 29 Sept 2011 . A big part of the roue is elevated , so it just like a roller coaster going up and down .
The 6-car rolling stock in the pic is made by Changchun Railway Vehicles .









NiuJiaoTuo (牛角沱) Sta. , the interchange sta. of Line 2 and Line 3 .
The curve platform of Line 3 is shown in this pic . In rush hour , people should be careful the gap between the train and platform . Platform screen doors are equipped .


















Also , curve platform of Line 2 . Currently , the 4 car-train and 6-car train both operating on the line . It has reserved space for 8-car train .









The bridge of monorail and road across Yangtze River . This section is wonderful . Its hard to image in the other cities in China that a rail transit cross over a building . The landscape is amazing !


















A train leaving NiuJiaoTuo Sta. . Like other rail transit system , the number of rolling stock is marked on it's head . "03" for Line 3 , "07" for the 7th train , and "01" for the 1st carriage .









Another train of line 3 with adds on the bridge crossing Jialing River .









The most unique transport in China I think --- The cable car above Yangtze River . linking both side of the river , it is one of the ways to commte in ChongQing . Even there are bridges across Yangtze River , the cable car still popular . But most of the passengers are tourists.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Does any other city in the world have a Line Zero? Not that I can think of. Ottawans, of course, can ride the O-Train.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

In addition to revising their metro plans they have now plans for several commuter rail lines. They are planning nine suburban lines totalling 610 km, as well as 3 express metro lines totalling 154 km. They are as follows:
*Line S1*, Moxinpo to Weituo, already U/C.
*Line S2*, Bishan to Tongnan, the section up to Jinlong will start construction soon and will feature a station named either Pulü, Pulv or Pulyu (I lean towards the middle name).
*Line S3*, Baishiyi to Dazu
*Line S4*, Jiulong yuan to Rongchang
*Line S5*, Tiaodeng to Yudong via Jiangjin, already U/C, will be operated by CRT (the same operator as current metro and monorail lines) and thus included in my metro maps.
*Line S6*, East station to Wansheng
*Line S7*, East station to Jinfo Shan (In this sense "mount Jinfo", not a golden suburb of Guangzhou :colgate
*Line S8*, Fusheng to Funli Bei
*Line S9*, Guojiatuo to Changshou Bei
*Line R1*, Tiaodeng to Guojiatuo
*Line R2*, Baishiyi to East station
*Line R3*, Moxinpo to Fusheng

Also listed is this transversal line:
*Hechuan-Yongchuan line*, Huangniba to Yongchuan Nan


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

is there any graphic or 'official' document showing the new master plan?


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Does any other city in the world have a Line Zero? Not that I can think of. Ottawans, of course, can ride the O-Train.


I don't know of any either, but I did see platform zero in one of the stations in Tokyo (might have been Shinjuku).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Now I have done some more research, I'd make the 12 commuter rail lines into just three, by using the three cross city lines to connect them. They may still get into the maps as 12 distinct lines, but with through service between them. I'd connect the lines as follows:
S4 and S5 (Jiulong Yuan is also on line S5) to R1 to S9
S2 and S3 (Bishan is also on line S3) to R2 to S6 and S7
S1 to R3 to S8

Lines R1 and R2 intersect at Dayancun, while lines R1 and R3 do so at Jiangbei Airport.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*China's first mountain subway train to be installed*

Source: ECNS | May 27, 2017










Chinese railcar-maker CRRC Qingdao Sifang Co. Ltd. announced on Saturday that it has delivered the country's first subway train designed especially for a mountainous region.

The six-car train will run on Line 5 in Chongqing Municipality in southwest China. The deepest section of the Line 5 subway is about 70 meters underground, making it the deepest metro line in China.

The train with a carrying capacity of 2,322 passengers can run at a maximum speed of 100 km per hour. The producer said that it has contracted to make 39 such trains for Chongqing.

[...]


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Do we must understand that the others subway or monorail lines in Chongqing were suited with rolling stock NOT DESIGNED for mountainous regions like (precisely) Chongqing ? 

So it's just miracle if these rolling stocks work ? Alarming ! :nuts:


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I think the idea is that they had to develop a new standard for Chongqing. Chongqing used smaller lower capacity B size subway trains and monorails which could handle tighter alignments but has only Class 2 capacity (55,000 to 35,000 pphpd). However, when it comes to higher capacities (Class 1 designs with +55,000 pphpd) there was no solution so they had to make one. They developed a new loading gauge standard (Size As) and put more motorized cars to handle higher grades. In a standards based construction environment (that's why all Chinese subway systems kinda look and feel the same) this is kind of a big deal.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

This video finally shows the extension of metro line 3 in Chongqing.


----------



## dbhaskar (Sep 11, 2015)

*China's deepest subway station under construction*

Source: ECNS | 19 Jul 2017










[...]

Crews have begun tunneling Line 10 in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.

Line 10, to run below the existing Line 6, will require passengers going almost 95 meters underground.

Currently, the Hongtudi Station on Line 6 in Chongqing takes 3 minutes on an escalator to reach the platform, which is 60 meters below ground.

Line 10's stop will take people down an extra 30 meters. The yet-to-be-named stop, being built below Hongtudi Station, is being dug at approximately 94.5 meters below the surface. This is the equivalent of 31 stories underground.

Once complete, Chongqing's Line 10 will have 19 different stops, running 34 kilometers. It's due to be completed sometime in 2017.

The existing Line 6 and the new Line 10 will share 3 exits. A total of 91 elevators will also be available for passengers.

[...]


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

dbhaskar said:


> Crews have begun tunneling Line 10 in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality.
> 
> Line 10, to run below the existing Line 6, will require passengers going almost 95 meters underground.
> 
> ...


While they're at it, they should just make it 11 meters deeper than that. That way, it won't just be China's deepest subway station but also the deepest subway station in the world.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Also, if they are building the station below Hongtudi station it's easy to name it: Hongtudi .


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

There must be shopping centers 30 meters deep. And the project is over budget. Run by the MTR?


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

:nuts:


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

I was in Chongqing about a week ago and I stayed near Hongtudi. I didn't know i was the deepest in China but I had to take three escalators to get to the platform so deep it was annoying wasting 3 minutes just to leave and to go. I did take video of Chongqing Metro but none of it was at Hongtudi though.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by KAZAN RESIDENT


KAZAN RESIDENT said:


>


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Sunday, July 23, 2017 
*China's deepest subway station under construction*
Xinhua _Excerpt_

CHONGQING - The municipality of Chongqing in southwest China is extending a subway station to more than 94 meters underground, an equivalent of 31 storeys below ground, which will make China's deepest station.

Hongtudi station, which opened on Line 6 years ago, was dubbed Chongqing's deepest station at 60 meters below ground. Now, the station is being extended deeper to connect with Line 10, a new metro line to be opened by the end of 2017.

Chongqing is known as a "mountain city" in China. Because of the hilly terrain and to avoid damaging air-raid shelters and pile foundation of street buildings, the station has to be built deep underground.

It currently takes commuters more than three minutes to get from the platform of Line 6 to the street by taking elevators, longer if they wish to climb 354 steps.

The station's 32 elevators will be increased to 91 when it becomes a transfer station.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Taken from Chinese transport thread:



lkstrknb said:


> Chongqing China has the best monorail system in the world IMHO! I love the 8 car monorail trains. The frequency of the Metro Line 3 is very high in the downtown core!


----------



## zidar fr (Apr 8, 2014)

I have completed a thorough revamp of my Chongqing metro map adding all lines under construction and mountain ranges in order to better reflect the complex landscape of the city.










Full resolution image:
http://www.inat.fr/metro/chongqing/


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Fascinating 5,000sq. meters graffiti seen inside of SW. China’s railway station*






Indoor graffiti of 5000 square meters with various styles can be seen at Lieshimu Station in Chongqing, southwestern China. It is currently the architecture with the largest area of indoor graffiti in China. Styles such as printing and shadow puppetry are applied while designing.


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*Monorail network in Chongqing, China*


----------



## tjrgx (Oct 12, 2013)

*"Coolest" light rail station in Chongqing, China*


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Such big (subterranean ?) station is *LIGHT* rail station ?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

No it's a subway station on Line 1.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

nanar said:


> Such big (subterranean ?) station is *LIGHT* rail station ?


In China, elevated metro is called Light Rail.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup. They are reluctant to call an elevated metro as such because the Chinese word for "metro", 地铁 _ditie_, is a contraction from 地下铁路 _dixia tielu_, which literally means "underground railway". And obvously an elevated metro line is not underground. It's much like "highway", which in Europe has come to mean "motorway" but actually means "main road".


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 trains testing. As Type rolling stock.

By 蓝胖子 @ Ditiezu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Train interior.

By awt5 @ Ditiezu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Now for Line 5

By zzqqkk of Ditiezu


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Be happy*

Pingchang station on Line 6 has been renamed "Happy Valley"




























source: http://k.sina.com.cn/article_142015...cre=newspagepc&mod=f&loc=5&r=9&doct=0&rfunc=3


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ April 2017:


CNGL said:


> So it appears they have renamed two stations of the Shaheba branch of line 6 (the so-called Guobo line). They are Huanlegu (i.e. Happy Valley, formerly Pingchang) and Huaqiaocheng (i.e. Overseas Chinese Town, formerly Huangmaoping). When they were first opened (in February 2015, almost two years later than the rest of the branch) they were in the middle of nowhere, and now there is something else near them.


However the last pic clearly shows Huangmaoping is still named this way, and not Huaqiao Cheng as I announced back then.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Photos of soon-to-be-open Line 5*


























































































































































Source: http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2017/12/weekly-report-9.html


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Photos of soon-to-be-open Line 10*





































source: http://idyllicmetropolis.blogspot.com/2017/12/weekly-report-11.html


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

> *Big Day in Chongqing with the Opening of Lines 5 and 10!*
> After a quiet year Chongqing expands its network with two brand new lines.
> 
> 
> ...


https://medium.com/kimchi-media/big-day-in-chongqing-with-the-opening-of-lines-5-and-10-c9643cf5a6ad (my article  )


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Somehow Chongqing doesn't follow Chinese standards for signage, instead having adopted Japanese ones, making it stand out.

Anyway, two new lines have opened:
Line 5, Yuanbo Zhongxin (not to be confused with nearby Yuanboyuan on line 3) to Dalongshan, 9 stations, 13.6 km (Wikipedia lists it at 19.2 km, they have counted to Hongyancun). Only the Northern section has opened, the rest to Tiaodeng has been delayed.
Line 10, Liyuchi to Wangjiazhuang, 32.2 km, 18 stations (Chongqing Beizhan Beiguangchang, i.e. North Square of North Station, left unopened for now). This will be the only line stopping at both sides of the North railway station, also serves Jiangbei Airport and then a straight shot to Yuelai. It also features the deepest station in China: Hongtudi (95 meters below the ground). In a second phase it will be extended to Lanhua Lu.

So, counting both monorail and metro, Chongqing Rail Transit is now at 259.1 km. The Northeastern part of the Loop line and line 4 are in the pipeline for 2018.

In addition, line 10 has made some fares to notably drop, for example between Jiangbei Airport and Yuelai it has gone from 9 to 3 yuan, a 66.67 % reduction.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

CNGL said:


> Anyway, two new lines have opened:
> Line 5, Yuanbo Zhongxin (not to be confused with nearby Yuanboyuan on line 3) to Dashiba, 9 stations, 13.6 km (Wikipedia lists it at 19.2 km, they have counted to Hongyancun).


Do you mean Yuanbo Zhongxin to Dalongshan?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Yup. Somehow I read the first station of the yet-to-be opened section instead of the previous one. Too many openings in one day...


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

I heard rumors but this basically confirms it. Line 10 platforms do support up to 7 car As size trains and it might actually be the standard for other lines using the As type rolling stock (Lines 4, 5, 9 and Ring Line). 

By sendai of Ditiezu


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

DSC_0133 by Mitchell Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Line 5 / Line 10*

Line 5 – Ranjiaba Station








https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Line_5.jpg/1024px-Ranjiaba_Station_Line_5.jpg

Line 5 diagram








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:EC_of_CRT_Line_5.jpg

Line 10 - Jiangbei Airport T2 Station








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Terminal_2_of_Jiangbei_Airport_Station_Line_10.jpg

Line 10 diagram








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Linear_of_CRT_Line_10.jpg

Line 10 – Liyuchi Station








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:CRT_Line_10_Entrance_Liyuchi.jpg

Line 10 – Hongtudi Station (among the deepest on Earth)








https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hongtudi_Station_Line_10.jpg


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Chongqing is such an amazing city! I really have loved the times I was there!






Included in the video are scenes of the Metro Line 6 crossing the Yangtze River.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

*Line 10*

Wangjiazhuang Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Wangjiazhuang_Station_Line_10.jpg

Yuelai Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yuelai_Station_Line_10.jpg

Central Park West Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_West_Station_Line_10.jpg

Central Park Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_Station_Line_10.jpg

Central Park East Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Central_Park_East_Station_Line_10.jpg

Lushan Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Lushan_Station_Line_10.jpg

Yubei Square Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Yubei_Square_Station_Line_10.jpg

Jiangbei Airport Terminal 3 Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Terminal_3_of_Jiangbei_Airport_Station_Line_10.jpg

Changhe Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Exit_1_of_Changhe_Station_Line_10.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Changhe_Station_Line_10.jpg

Huanshan Park Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Huanshan_Park_Station_Line_10.jpg

Shangwanlu Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Shangwanlu_Station_Line_10.jpg

Sanyawan Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Sanyawan_Station_Line_10.jpg

Minxinjiayuan Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Minxinjiayuan_Station_Line_10.jpg

Chongqing North Station North Square Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:North_Square_of_Chongqingbei_Railway_Station_Line_10.jpg

Longtousi Park Station









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Longtousi_Park_Station_Line_10.jpg


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Caijia Jialing Metro Bridge Aerial重庆轨道交通蔡家嘉陵江大桥

About 100m from deck to Jialingjiang water level,it is the highest metro bridge in the world:
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...
two years later,235m high Malinghe #3 bridge will replace this bridge become the highest metro also double deck bridge:
http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/in...


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

General Huo said:


> Caijia Jialing Metro Bridge Aerial重庆轨道交通蔡家嘉陵江大桥
> 
> About 100m from deck to Jialingjiang water level,it is the highest metro bridge in the world:
> http://www.highestbridges.com/wiki/index.php?title=Caijia_Jialing_Metro_Bridge
> ...


Fixed links, this probably happenned due to copy-paste. I don't think there is a metro planned in Qianxinan Buyizu Miaozu, though.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Line 9 overview*

In Chinese (Sorry) but gives a very good overview of the alignment and station structures of the first phase of Line 9. Line 9 Phase 1 will be 33 km long with 24 stations and will use 6 car As type rolling stock, with ability to expand into 7 cars and a maximum service speed of 100 km/h.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjkxOTY3NzI1Ng==.html?spm=a2h0k.8191407.0.0&from=s1.8-1-1.2


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigongli Station of the Ring Line as it emerges out of a side of a cliff.

Posted by Xmzhag of Ditiezu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

New passageway between Line 2 and Line 3 opened

Posted by 赵全鑫


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

was there no pedestrian connection between lines 2 and 3 at Niujiaotuo Station before?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> was there no pedestrian connection between lines 2 and 3 at Niujiaotuo Station before?


No this is a second parallel one.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chongqing Line 4 nearing completion.

Posted by 琉禾


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line Egongyan Rail Transit Bridge Update. The Egongyan Rail Transit Bridge will have the longest rapid transit only main span in the world at 600 meters long.

Posted by 穿跑鞋的蜗牛


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, I got to see the latest long-term plans. They include 30 lines, including 3 express lines. They have shuffled some numbers: the planned alternate alignment of line 5 becomes line 11, line 11 becomes line 14 and line 14 becomes line 24. Line 15 becomes line 23 and gets alignments swapped with line 13. The planned line 6 extension beyond Chayuan becomes part of lines 18 and 25, while the Shaheba branch becomes part of line 20. Since the Lijia-Yuelai section is already in operation, from now I'll know the so-called "Guobo line" as line 20.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

CNGL said:


> Okay, I got to see the latest long-term plans. *They include 30 lines, including 3 express lines. They have shuffled some numbers*: the planned alternate alignment of line 5 becomes line 11, line 11 becomes line 14 and line 14 becomes line 24. Line 15 becomes line 23 and gets alignments swapped with line 13. The planned line 6 extension beyond Chayuan becomes part of lines 18 and 25, while the Shaheba branch becomes part of line 20. Since the Lijia-Yuelai section is already in operation, from now I'll know the so-called "Guobo line" as line 20.


boy, this is going to be a boon-doggle to whoever is gonna rewrite the wikipedia article for CRT. .... 

On the thought of long term plan, I am elated to discover they are not planning as many monorail lines but are going full metro. Could this be due to the terrain not being as mountainous outside of the core city? :cheers:


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a list of lines on the long term plans. Only lines 2 and 3 are monorail... and they are complete, so no more monorail lines.
*Loop line* (a.k.a. line 0): name says it all
*Line 1*: Chaotianmen-Bishan
*Line 2*: Jiaochangkou-Yudong
*Line 3*: Yudong-Jiangbei Jichang T2 Hangzhanlou (i.e. Jiangbei airport terminal 2)/Jurenba
*Line 4*: Jiangbei Nongchang-Shichuan
*Line 5*: Yuegang Dadao-Dingshan
*Line 6*: Chongqingdong Zhan (i.e. the planned East station)-Beibei
*Line 7*: Zhuangyuanbei-Jiulicun
*Line 8*: Chongqingdong Zhan (i.e. the planned East station)-Mianfangwan
*Line 9*: Xinqiao-Huashigou
*Line 10*: Xiliutuo-Wangjiazhuang
*Line 11*: Xiaoshizi-Tiaodeng Nan
*Line 12*: Xuetangwan-Shiyancun
*Line 13*: Shiyan-Jinshi Lu
*Line 14*: Lizilin-Danzishi
*Line 15*: Yangli Lu-Wangjiawan
*Line 16*: Shenjiawan-Kuzhuxi
*Line 17*: Xibu Wuliuyuan-Shuangdaohu
*Line 18*: Geleshan-Wenjiaxi
*Line 19*: Lishuwan-Jin'aoshan
*Line 20*: Shaheba-Shimen
*Line 21*: Daxuecheng Bei-Gailanxi
*Line 22*: Lianhuahu-Jiangjin Keyun Zhongxin
*Line 23*: Hepingshan-Shuanglonghu
*Line 24*: Zhangjiaqiao-Guojia Wuliucheng Dong
*Line 25*: Huangming Lu-Jieshi
*Line 26*: Yudong-Aipingshan Gongyuan
*Line K1* (K stands for _Kuaisu_, express): Yingshicheng-Shuangdaohu
*Line K2*: Dongyang-Nanpeng
*Line K3*: Chongqingdong Zhan (i.e. the planned East station)-Bishan


----------



## CItricash (Mar 12, 2012)

Why does't plan monorail for future lines.Are there any problem?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The monorails are not high enough "capacity", not to knock on monorails but the 32,000 people per hour per direction the Hitachi Monorails pulls in Chongqing might work in Europe and America but it does not cut it in East Asia. The new As type seven car subways being built in Chongqing clocks up to 55,000.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by dennischin

Haidaixi Station on the Ring Line.


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

saiho said:


> The monorails are not high enough "capacity", not to knock on monorails but the 32,000 people per hour per direction the Hitachi Monorails pulls in Chongqing might work in Europe and America but it does not cut it in East Asia. The new As type seven car subways being built in Chongqing clocks up to 55,000.


When they started building the monorails in Chongqing, they said it was because of the mountainous terrain, where a regular metro would not be able to be built.

Is this no longer an issue for the other lines being built?
Could the existing monorails be converted to regular rail?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Silly_Walks said:


> When they started building the monorails in Chongqing, they said it was because of the mountainous terrain, where a regular metro would not be able to be built.
> 
> Is this no longer an issue for the other lines being built?
> *Could the existing monorails be converted to regular rail?*



More likely maglev (applies to regular rails too).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> When they started building the monorails in Chongqing, they said it was because of the mountainous terrain, where a regular metro would not be able to be built.
> 
> Is this no longer an issue for the other lines being built?
> Could the existing monorails be converted to regular rail?


If I remember correctly there was a rule in China stipulating that subway stations shall not be deeper than 30 meters below the surface (for evacuation purposes) so that forced Chongqing the use the monorails. That rule must have been scrapped judging that there are some very deep stations in Chongqing right now. (Hongtudi Station's Line 10 platforms are 94 m below the ground)


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 by Zhao_Misaka


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

So it appears the first phase of line 11 (still referred to as the other alignment of line 5) is now under construction. It will run at first from Tiaodeng Nan to Fuhua Lu, and is planned to extend to Xiaoshizi at a later date.

I was able to trace the planning history of this line. It first appeared in the long term plans not long after I joined this forum (in 2010) already as line 11, its southern section was planned to run at or near its final alignment, and then what is now line 5. At the time, line 5 was planned to run on what is now the Loop line from the West station through the North station to Danzishi. However, two years later the Loop line was recreated (it had been split up in the 2010 plan), and line 5 was moved to a new alignment from the West station to Xietaizi and took over line 11 North of there, with the rest of line 11 becoming an alternate alignment of line 5. Last year the long term plan was revised, and the alternate alignment of line 5 reverted to line 11, which was also extended East into downtown. In the meantime the number 11 was assigned to the line previously known as line 10 (which extended over what is now the Loop line to Nanhu, with line 4 completing the loop) and now known as line 14.

And while I'm at it, here is a Ditiezu thread containing several maps for the next few years and the latest long term plan: http://www.ditiezu.com/forum.php?mo...ra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=306&typeid=306. Notice how line 4 has changed from a North-South line to an East-West one over the years.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

*new map?*



CNGL said:


> Here is a list of lines on the long term plans. Only lines 2 and 3 are monorail... and they are complete, so no more monorail lines.
> *Loop line* (a.k.a. line 0): name says it all
> *Line 1*: Chaotianmen-Bishan
> *Line 2*: Jiaochangkou-Yudong
> ...


new map of this plannings?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line east side approach to the lower deck of the Chaotianmen Bridge, the world's longest through arch bridge.

Posted by collenta of Ditiezu


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Progress on Hongyancun Bridge, a double deck bridge with Line 5 trains running in the lower deck.

Posted by 穿跑鞋的蜗牛


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge, a double deck truss bridge with Line 10 Trains running in the lower deck.

Posted by terence55555


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

The 850km plan
http://www.ditiezu.com/thread-556991-1-1.html


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

^OMG! I'm speechless.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

If fulfilled, it's exactly what the city needs and deserves. But I'm puzzled over the central government logic concerning metro plans. They welcome 800km networks for second tier cities around 10 million inhabitats, yet they ban cities of 2 million inhabitants from having subways at all, not even a small system around 100km.


----------



## xavier114fch (Sep 6, 2011)

z0rg said:


> If fulfilled, it's exactly what the city needs and deserves. But I'm puzzled over the central government logic concerning metro plans. They welcome 800km networks for second tier cities around 10 million inhabitats, yet they ban cities of 2 million inhabitants from having subways at all, not even a small system around 100km.



Chongqing is a municipality at the same level as province. The central government curbs 2nd and 3rd-tier cities from building Metro, as the cities have exaggerated the actual demand. They don't want these cities to borrow a lot of money to build a Metro that they could not pay it off.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge

Posted by junyilou


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chongqing broke a ridership record on August 24, 2018 with 2.928 million trips.

Breakdown by line:

Line 1: 590,000
Line 2: 337,000
Line 3: 924,000
Line 5: 47,700
Line 6: 880,000
Line 10: 150,000

Graph posted by sendai but most likely it came from the CRT Official Weibo.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Toutang Station Line 4 (finished) and Line 9 (unfinished) platforms

posted by wuxun


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 testing with Baoshuigang station note the lower level reservation for Line 9.

Posted by sheshen11


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Egongyan Rail Transit Bridge

Posted by Ch110220


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge for Line 10. The bridge will be the world's longest cable stayed rapid transit only bridge by main span (480m). Surpassing the Skybridge in Vancouver. 

Posted by 人九车九


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

*Line 4 Cab view timelapse *

https://www.bilibili.com/video/av32269552


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge for Line 10.

Posted by Mwenx520


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Wow. another bridge for Chongqing!


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Sigongli Station Ring Line platforms

Posted by 阿a猫猫


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge

Posted bossak


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hongyancun Bridge for Line 5.

Posted by 泊静


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by ditiezuwl


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by junyilou


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 小灵通123


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge posted by longwang181


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line almost ready to go.

Posted by 小灵通123


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

BBC _Excerpt_
* Chongqing bus plunge caused by fight between driver and passenger *
2 November 2018

Security footage from a bus which crashed into a river in China has revealed that the driver was fighting with a passenger moments earlier.

The bus plunged 50m (164ft) off a bridge into the Yangtze River in Chongqing on Sunday - at least 13 people died and two more are missing.

Early reports said the bus had swerved to avoid an oncoming vehicle.

But the new footage shows the driver was being hit by a passenger and then struck her back.

The bus, travelling at speed, then turns into the opposite lane and smashes through the safety barriers, before the footage cuts out.

Police have said the fight was the cause of the crash, state newspaper People's Daily reports.

Passengers can be heard screaming in the disturbing footage, shared by Chinese state media.

Police said the passenger, identified as a 48-year-old woman with the surname Liu, was angry that the bus had missed her stop.

They said she hit the driver, named Ran, with her mobile phone when he refused to stop and let her off.

Witnesses had said they saw the bus swerve across to the wrong side of the road before crashing through a safety barrier in Wanzhou district.

A huge rescue operation was mounted with teams of divers and dozens of boats and cranes deployed. But there have been no reports of survivors.

The wreckage of the bus was pulled out of the river from a depth of 71m on Wednesday night. Several of the passengers' bodies had to be retrieved by divers.

The crash, on a well-maintained and relatively quiet bridge, has shocked China.

Social media comments on Friday widely blamed the passenger for the crash, though some also criticised the driver for reacting.

Bus camera footage : https://twitter.com/PDChina/status/1058190261791088640/video/1


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

hkskyline said:


> BBC _Excerpt_
> * Chongqing bus plunge caused by fight between driver and passenger *
> [..]
> The bus, travelling at speed, then turns into the opposite lane and smashes through the *safety barriers*, before the footage cuts out.
> [..]


I've seen the footage, and I wouldn't call them safety barriers. They weren't designed well enough to stop any vehicle.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring line over the Gaojiahuayuan Rail Transit Bridge across Jialing River.

Posted by pandazx


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Haitangxi Station

Posted by PHS 123


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 posted by 虫小西


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 and Ring Line cab views during testing done by 琉禾

Ring Line

Line 4


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Phase 3 expansion approved by NDRC

3 projects approved totaling 70.5km complete by 2022.

Line 4 Phase II extending the line northeast from Tangjiatuo to Shichuan (32.6km with 14 station)

Line 5 North Extension from Expo Garden Center to Yuegang Beilu (8.95km with 7 station)

Line 5A, not a branch of Line 5 but a full independent line east of Line 5. The line starts from Tiaodengnan to Fuhua Lu. (28.96km with 19 stations)

Source


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line posted by Pandazx


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line over Chaotianmen Bridge


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wow....gorgeous photo


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 Stations

Posted by junyilou


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Shapingba Ring line platforms

Posted by Zmz814


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Posted by 琉禾


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 southern section noise barrier installation. 

Posted by 289445655


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Zengjiayan Bridge

Posted by 地铁记者


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Main suspension cables (big grey cables) of the Egongyan Rail Transit Bridge are hung and anchored. When the vertical suspender cables are installed, (connecting the main cables and the deck) the black cable stayed spans (which are actually temporary supporting falsework) will be removed.

Posted by Rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4

Posted by pandazx


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Nanjimen Bridge

Posted by Longwang181


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 Posted by 地铁记者


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chongqing Library Station

Posted by Halenlau and PHS 123


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chongqing North Station South Square Station Hall posted by PHS 123


----------



## Ghostpoet (Nov 29, 2016)

On December 24 the 2,51 kilometres long single station extension of the Chongqing metro line 5 from Dalongshan to Dashiba was opened.


http://www.cqmetro.cn/wwwroot_release/crtweb/xwzx/zhxw/338143.shtml


Ghostpoet


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Chongqing opens Line 5 extension *
A 2·5 km extension of Chongqing metro line 5 from Dalongshan to Dashiba was opened for revenue service on December 24, adding a single station to the route. 
The extension comes just under a year after the inauguration of the first section of Line 5 between Expo Garden Centre and Dalongshan on December 28 2017. It brings the operational length of the route to 15·8 km and 10 stations. 
As part of the city’s master plan, Line 5 is to be further extended at both ends, eventually taking the line to 70·1 km with 33 stations. Of that, 48·3 km would be underground, 20·5 km elevated and the rest at grade.









https://www.metro-report.com/news/metro/single-view/view/chongqing-opens-line-5-extension.html?sword_list[]=china&no_cache=1


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Baidu Maps didn't show this one station extension yesterday, I still have to check if they have marked it. But it has been reported on Ditiezu that Dashiba is indeed open.

In the next few days another two lines are expected to open: The Northeastern section of the Huan (Loop) line from Chongqing Tushuguan through Chongqingbei Zhan (Chongqing North railway station) Nanguangchang to Haixia Lu, and the first phase of line 4 from Min'an Dadao to Tangjiatuo.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The two lines I mentioned in the last post are opening on December 28. The Loop line (line 0), which for a year will be a lie as it only runs for about 3/4 of the loop from Chongqing Tushuguan to Haixia Lu via the North Station over 30.1 km with 17 stations; and line 4 from Min'an Dadao Chongqingbei Zhan Beiguangchang to Tangjiatuo over 13.1 km with 7 stations. As usual in Chongqing, many stations are being left unopened for now:
On the "Loop" line: Tianxingqiao, Nanqiaosi, Min'an Dadao, Danzishi, Renji, Shanghao, Luojiaba
On line 4: Min'an Dadao (will be a one-station extension), Gangcheng

On the bright side, Chongqingbei Zhan Nanguangchang station on line 10, which was left unopened when the line entered operation last year, will be put into use. Together with the one-station extension of line 5 opened a few days ago, Chongqing metro is growing to 307.5 km, thus passing the 300 km mark and becoming the 5th metro in China to break it (tied with Wuhan which is barely breaking it).


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a timetable of expected openings for the missing stations on the newly opened lines:
Min'an Dadao, including the one-station extension of line 4: January 2019 ("Undecimber" 2018, as it is still dog year and not yet pig year)
Nanqiaosi and Danzishi: April 2019
Renji and Luojiaba: June 2019
Tianxingqiao: August 2019
Gangcheng: September 2019
Shanghao: Not yet known.

And in other news, Cuntan station on line 4 escapes the Scunthorpe problem here. Now that is a thing.


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

^^
Is there any timeline for the Bishan station (Line 1) and Line 5 South Extension opening?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Bishan station (Line 1) and Line 5 South Extension are opening next year apparently.

Bishan Extension on Line 1 Posted by guonian2000


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Note that line 5 will be split for a while (much like Beijing lines 8 and 14), as the next section to open will be from Xietaizi to Tiaodeng, leaving a gap between Dashiba and Xietaizi which includes a bridge over the Jialing river that will take a while to complete.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge posted by bossak


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Nanjimen Bridge posted by CQR


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

Stations Shiziping (line 3) and Longtousi Park (Line 10) are quite near, does anyone know if there is a plan to merge them into a interchange station in the future?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Egongyan Transit Bridge

Posted by yqoldcat


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 posted by Pandazx


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^
thanks for posting


----------



## SLASH_2 (Nov 14, 2011)

so clear


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The first picture is Taipingchong station. I know because of that "transfer to line 11" sign. The fun fact here is the planned line 11 won't intersect line 4 at all, and the planned line formerly referred to as line 11 is now known as line 14. They'll need to change that sign if/when line 14 is finally built.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

Accident on the loop line today, 4 injured...


----------



## benstro (Dec 30, 2018)

Ouch! That looks pretty bad. What has happened?


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Collision with a bomb shelter door ! This one ( or one like it ) ...


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Scion said:


> Accident on the loop line today, 4 injured...


Article : https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...train-collision-leaves-one-dead-three-injured


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 2

Posted by 鱼香肉丝


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

hkskyline said:


> Article : https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...train-collision-leaves-one-dead-three-injured


Sad news to hear. I wonder how this will affect the line's future.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Wait, line 3 doesn't have a all-the-way service? You have to switch trains at Jiugongli?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

CNGL said:


> Here is a timetable of expected openings for the missing stations on the newly opened lines:
> Min'an Dadao, including the one-station extension of line 4: January 2019


This already opened on January 11, but we missed it.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line

Posted by shawkaihong


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

It appears three new lines (actually one new line and two extensions) have started construction recently, but I cannot confirm this. They are the following:
*2nd phase of line 4*, Tangjiatuo to Shichuan, 32.5 km, 12 stations
*2nd phase of line 5*, Yuanbo Zhongxin to Yuegang Beilu, 8.5 km, 7 stations
*1st phase of line 18*, Tiaodeng Nan to Fuhua Lu, 29.5 km, 19 stations.

I've noticed that there has been some shuffling of numbers, as the last line in the list above was previously known as line 11 (and earlier as line 5A). This can be also noticed on the draft for the 4th phase, which contains the following lines:
*3rd phase of line 4*, Min'an Dadao to Pangui Lu, 11 km
*3rd phase of line 6*, Chayuan to Chongqingdong Zhan (i.e. East station), 3 km
*Line 7*, Tuanshanbao to Jinfeng, 44 km
*Line 8*, Longsheng to Chongqingdong Zhan, 40 km
*1st phase of line 15* (previously known as line 13), Zengjia to Longsheng, 59 km
*1st phase of line 17*, Wuliuyuan to Jinfeng, 27 km
*2nd phase of line 18* (previously known as line 11 and 5A as said), Fuhua Lu to Xiaoshizi, 10 km
*1st phase of line 21* (a combination of what were previously known as lines 19 and 20), Lijia to Jin'aoshan, 34 km, may take over the line 6 branch to Shaheba
*Line 24* (I haven't identified this line yet, perhaps it's new), Lishuwan Nan to Guangyang, 40 km
*Line 26* (previously known as line K1), Baishiyi Nan to Jiangbei Jichang (i.e. airport), 54 km
*Line 27* (previously known as line K3), Bishan to Chongqingdong Zhan, 50 km


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge from a ferry.

Posted by NMLBZ


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Some pics by 我爱柯南


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

And when nobody expected more monorail lines, a few days ago it was announced line 7 (the line forming the Western edge of the overall planned system) will be one. Too bad it won't connect to the existing monorail lines. I hope NDRC doesn't drop it from the next phase.


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

CNGL said:


> And when nobody expected more monorail lines, a few days ago it was announced line 7 (the line forming the Western edge of the overall planned system) will be one. Too bad it won't connect to the existing monorail lines. I hope NDRC doesn't drop it from the next phase.


Do you have a link for this, even if the article is in Chinese (Mandarin)? I tried searching for a source for this but couldn't find one. Is there a timeline for construction?


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Exit 4B of Chongqing Library station (Loop Line) opened 2019.03.01

http://www.cqmetro.cn/xwzx/yydt/338281.shtml


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Closure of both sides of the Zengjiayan Bridge. The lower deck is for Line 10. Picture by 八月未央cxc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By Tom尜尜


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Conventional subway by 广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 by 广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Back to monorail by 广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

广铁深段0001


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

广铁深段0001


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

^^

What is that roof for?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Silly_Walks said:


> ^^
> 
> What is that roof for?


Sound proofing I think, or should I say sound roofing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 行走在山城


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pictures saiho! Did you take these? I clicked on the link which shows who the pictures are from but I didn't see anything there. It didn't load properly.

Luke


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

lkstrknb said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures saiho! Did you take these? I clicked on the link which shows who the pictures are from but I didn't see anything there. It didn't load properly.
> 
> Luke


Sorry I fixed the link and no these are not my pictures.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Ring Line testing over the Egongyan Transit Bridge by Pandazx_j4w


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hongyancun Bridge for Line 5 by hjc1698


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Bridge

by jolinc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

By 琉禾禾禾


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Per the latest short-term plan draft there will be three monorail lines more. I already noted earlier this year line 7 will be one, and so will be lines 8 (the line forming the Eastern edge of the overall plan) and 17 too.

In other news, four stations are being renamed after nearby universities (大学 _Dàxué_), effective December 1. The renamed stations are Chongqing Daxue (formerly Shazheng Jie) on the Loop [sic] line (Line 0), Chongqing Jiaotong Daxue (formerly Ertang) and Chongqing Gongshang Daxue (Chongqing Technology and Business University, formerly Wugongli) on line 3, and Xinan Daxue (formerly Tiansheng) on the Beibei branch of line 6.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Another infill station on the Loop (sic) line is opening on December 15, Nanqiaosi. Out of the seven missing stations upon the opening of the line now only three remain unopened.


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

saiho said:


> 重庆轨道交通


It is good that this busy interchange station was upgraded with separated directional walkways. I love standing on at the end of the Line 3 northbound platform to watch the Line 2 monorail pass underneath and Line 3 crossing the river. It is worth delaying your transfer by one or two trains on either line, to just watch the world go by. Even the river traffic is great to look at various times of the year with the river level rising and lowering.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

重庆轨道交通


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 by Loop环线line


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 by 八月未央cxc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

重庆轨道交通


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Hongyancun Bridge for Line 5 by jolinc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

重庆轨道交通 Line 9


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

重庆轨道交通


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saiho, can you see that emergency exit structure along the beam? does the entire line have this emergency structure? 









Chongqing Monorail Construction December 2015


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zaz965 said:


> Saiho, can you see that emergency exit structure along the beam? does the entire line have this emergency structure?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think only Line 3 has that feature. If you look at all the pictures I have posted in this thread Line 2 seems to not have them.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

巴伐利亚酒神_Toydivision


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

重庆轨道交通


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

LandCruiser2019


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Wow, they replaced that magnificent light column with that! I guess that circular glass structure will act as a shelter for the public toilets and market entrance below but it is hardly as picturesque as before. Also the destruction for the sculpture park in the background for a simple short path is another downgrade for Yangjiaping.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 South section by superkai


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zhao_Misaka


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

CRT getting ready to operate express services, 快速 (rapid) on Line 10 and 直快 (rapid through trains) on Line 4/Line 0 by Zhao_Misaka


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zhao_Misaka


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Rolling out express trains in the CRT by 小钱11111


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The express trains on line 4 extend that line _de facto_ to Chongqing Tushuguan over the "Loop" line. However this is a partial overlap, as only a few line 4 trains interline with those of line 0, unlike the full overlap of Shanghai's lines 3 and 4. This arrangement may end in the future, as the physical line 4 is planned to be extended West from Min'an Dadao.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> Tentatively NDRC approved Phase 4 of Chongqing Metro expansion with Line 7, Line 8 and Line 17 as monorails that run north south in the valleys on each side of the main valley (Yuzhong). Line 7 and 17 will run in the Shapingba - Jiulongpo Valley (the western one) and Line 8 will run in the Nan'an - Ba'nan Valley (the eastern one). That is potentially 78 km of additional monorail.
> 
> Source











The only map I found with part of these projects (7, 8, 15 and 17) is this one... but not updated. @saiho, Have you got one more accurate and updated, I couldn't find one in the article ?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

That is a pretty old map. It's obvious line 4 isn't taking that path. I was about to say I had not seen a map of the planned lines in the latest round of planning, but I searched and found this one. Note that lines 21 (the South extension of the Shaheba branch of line 6) and 26 haven't made the cut, and I believe line 7 has been cut back.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

CNGL said:


> That is a pretty old map. It's obvious line 4 isn't taking that path. I was about to say I had not seen a map of the planned lines in the latest round of planning, but I searched and found this one. Note that lines 21 (the South extension of the Shaheba branch of line 6) and 26 haven't made the cut, and I believe line 7 has been cut back.


Sorry, but there is no map joined on your post?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

八月未央cxc


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> Sorry, but there is no map joined on your post?


from
I finally found a map with the projects mentionned above for the 2019-2024 period. The link from CNGL was unreadable without authorization...


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

Frenchlover said:


> from
> I finally found a map with the projects mentionned above for the 2019-2024 period. The link from CNGL was unreadable without authorization...


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> A Yunba people mover being constructed in Bishan District. The line is quite long for a people mover at 15.4km with 15 stations. It will connect Bishan subway station on Line 1 with Bishan railway station.
> 
> by Zhao_Misaka


I found a map of this "People Mover" which seems to be just another monorail. Astonishingly, it only serves the western part of Bishan which is not very built yet ?
Is there Metro lines planned on the middle or Eastern part ?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Frenchlover said:


> from
> I finally found a map with the projects mentionned above for the 2019-2024 period. The link from CNGL was unreadable without authorization...


What. I found it via a Bing search, and I could access it, but somehow now I can't.

Notice in this other map a possible extension of line 15 to the second airport somewhere to the West of the city. Apparently this section has been split from line 15 and renumbered to line... (drum roll) 41! Now that makes me happy. It also appears they are to build line 15 as approved in one shot, instead of in two parts with the cut off at Jiuquhe Dong (with the Eastern section to be built first).

In an unrelated note, I just found the section of line 24 Northeast of the planned Chongqingdong (Chongqing East) railway station was previously planned as a further extension of line 6. Considering the planned length of line 6 (68.5 km counting the extension to the aforementioned station but excluding the Shaheba branch which will break away and form line 21), splitting that into a new line (and extending it West) is a sensible move.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 18 Baijusi Bridge by hbwangxuan


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Frenchlover said:


> I found a map of this "People Mover" which seems to be just another monorail.


It's not a monorail it runs on rubber tires over two flat rolled steel "tracks".










Pic source


----------



## subbotazh (Feb 4, 2015)

saiho said:


> It's not a monorail it runs on rubber tires over two flat rolled steel "tracks".
> 
> View attachment 662733
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1316740220130390016


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

saiho said:


> It's not a monorail it runs on rubber tires over two flat rolled steel "tracks".
> 
> View attachment 662733
> 
> ...


Maybe technically speaken, but It looks like a monorail with the pilars and so on and is in fact as intrusive as a monorail. 
@saiho, Is there actual Metro lines planned in Bishan ?


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*A more precise map of 4th Planning Round for MRT in Chongqing (2019-2025)*


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

by 地铁族-重庆区


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Zengjiayan Bridge for Line 10 and Hongyancun Bridge for Line 5 by pandazx_j4w


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

The Hongyancun bridge looks like it's near completion finally. It is the main cause of that many delays to the opening of the Southern section of line 5 (it was planned for 2017 like the rest of the line, now it is planned for the end of this year... and without the bridge, thus giving two line 5s until they are connected sometime in 2021).


Frenchlover said:


> *A more precise map of 4th Planning Round for MRT in Chongqing (2019-2025)*


Please note that several lines have been cut off by the NDRC and won't be built anytime soon. Namely Line 7 to Beibei (it will end soon after crossing line 17), line 8 beyond Ganbazi (at line 4), line 21 (i.e. the Southern extension of the Shaheba branch of line 6), the East-West section of line 24, and line 26 didn't make the cut.

Also, if you look more closely you'll find the long-term plans as well, although they are barely visible.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Yangtze River Bridge for Line 10 by rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 bridge posted by jolinc


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

Chongqing West Railway Station will usher in the subway in 2 months. . . Metro passenger flow is expected to exceed 4 million per day


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

I like how Chongqingxi (Chongqing West) railway station put some order in the naming of Chongqing's railway stations, because it was built over an pre-existing station named... Chongqingdong (i.e. Chongqing East)! Yes, it was named "East" despite being _West_ of the city. At the time Chongqingxi was a freight only station located 8 km South of Chongqingdong. Fortunately, during the 2010s they did some reshuffling and so they are now in their correct relative positions: The old Chongqingxi station was closed down in 2014 in favor of the new Xinglongchang freight station located Northwest of the city, thus freeing up that name for the new station built in 2018 over Chongqingdong, which in turn made that name available for the planned station in Nan'an. Not bad.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge for Line 10 by jolinc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Hualongqiao Station surroundings by 人九车九


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 1 Chaotianmen Station opening soon, seems to be a Spanish solution set up. By 重庆轨道交通


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

saiho said:


> Line 1 Chaotianmen Station opening soon, seems to be a Spanish solution set up. By 重庆轨道交通


It certainly has taken a long time to come to fruition and will be a welcomed addition to the network.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 south section Huayan Temple Station by 琉禾禾禾


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Bridges of the Chongqing Metro Posted by 重庆轨道交通


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Chongqing West Railway Station connection to Line 5 and 0 by 琉禾禾禾


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

An impressive video of the contruction boom around *Qiujawan station on Chongqing L6* which was in the middle of nowhere when it was built 3 years ago !


https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4587594399285331?from=old_pc_videoshow


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Two extensions are now open to riders. Line 1 has finally reached Chaotianmen, adding 800 meters from its previous terminus Xiaoshizi. It will never be Chaotianmen-Jiandingpo because its other end was extended to Bishan last year. The Shaheba (or Guobo) branch of line 6 now reaches Shaheba, adding 14 km and 7 stations. Of note is a depot named Caojiawan on this branch, despite the world-famous Caojiawan station (which is no longer in the middle of nowhere, see below) not being on that branch but in the Beibei one (They have different names in Chinese characters: 草家湾 vs 曹家湾). In the future, this branch will be extended South from Lijia and renamed line 20. Two other extensions are expected to open during January: Loop Line finally becoming a true loop, and a separate section of line 5.

On an unrelated note, here's the current aspect of the station that used to surface in the middle of nowhere:



_Yep, this is Caojiawan. It has something around now. Photo credit: Luke Pusateri, Wikimedia Commons._


----------



## Short (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is a good article that hightlights the changes of the short 3 years that Caojiawan has existed.

English Chongqing News - Caojiawan rejuvenation


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

saiho said:


> Line 1 Chaotianmen Station opening soon, seems to be a Spanish solution set up. By 重庆轨道交通


here is what it looks like at the station


















File:Spanish Solution at Chaotianmen Station.jpg - Wikimedia Commons







commons.wikimedia.org


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Final part of Loop line and southern section of Line 5 were opened today:








啊~~“5”“环”，明天通车！


啊~~“5”“环”，明天通车！




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Wikipedia says January 20, so in a few hours. Finally the Loop line is a loop, with the last section between Erlang and Chongqing Tushuguan through the Chongqingxi (West) railway station opening and adding 7.6 km and 4 stations; thus completing the 51 km line. 3 stations remain unopened, they are Tianxingqiao, Renji and Shanghao. Meanwhile line 5 gets split into two with the opening of the isolated section between Shiqiaopu and Tiaodeng, with 18.3 km and 12 stations. Definitely the Hongyancun bridge isn't ready yet.


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wikipedia not updated as always


----------



## zntfdr (Apr 22, 2016)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Wikipedia not updated as always


You can update it yourself


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

zntfdr said:


> You can update it yourself


Well, in some cases it is (always) updated fast, in others, not🤔


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

dimlys1994 said:


> Final part of Loop line and southern section of Line 5 were opened today:


finally, chongqing has a ring line subway


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

Can any explain what is u.c. in southwest of Chongqing? not part of the maps of line 5 to south east shown in the web.
when looking to the satellite map, there is a elevated line u.c. from the area of the current southern Terminus of line 5 Huayanzhen to west > Bafuzhen > Gaoxucun then turn to south > to Guodidang and terminates in the middle of a highway short before the Jangtze river crossing to Jiangjin. what line it is?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

metro-world said:


> Can any explain what is u.c. in southwest of Chongqing? not part of the maps of line 5 to south east shown in the web.
> when looking to the satellite map, there is a elevated line u.c. from the area of the current southern Terminus of line 5 Huayanzhen to west > Bafuzhen > Gaoxucun then turn to south > to Guodidang and terminates in the middle of a highway short before the Yangtze river crossing to Jiangjin. what line it is?


That is line S5, which will through-operate to line 5 and is expected to open in late 2021.


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

Wikipedia not updated for this city, just like for hefei and many others, unbelievable


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Wikipedia not updated for this city, just like for hefei and many others, unbelievable


well I checked the Chinese version - of wiki - there it is shown as planned..
Normally I do this always..


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

metro-world said:


> well I checked the Chinese version - of wiki - there it is shown as planned..
> Normally I do this always..


English I mean


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> English I mean


Then you can do your part and update it. Don't you want the world to know about the awesome transit related things going on in Chongqing and Hefei?


----------



## WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 (Mar 26, 2020)

saiho said:


> Then you can do your part and update it. Don't you want the world to know about the awesome transit related things going on in Chongqing and Hefei?


Yup. But it's not just this case, generally I wonder if wikipedia is really reliable btw


----------



## dylan345 (Jun 7, 2019)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Yup. But it's not just this case, generally I wonder if wikipedia is really reliable btw


Then update it. Do your own research and check the information is reliable. Anyone is able to edit wikipedia.


----------



## dylan345 (Jun 7, 2019)

Also as far as I can tell, English wikipedia is up to date for Chongqing. So not sure what you're going off about.


----------



## dylan345 (Jun 7, 2019)

WuhanMilitaryOlympics19 said:


> Inaccurate (as usual) and not updated (at all) 4 many other cities.Nuff


What is inaccurate on the Chongqing page specifically? If you see something that is inaccurate you can fix it.


----------



## 欲望的火花 (Feb 29, 2020)

The passenger flow of Chongqing subway is now firmly ranked sixth in China. . . .


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

metro-world said:


> Can any explain what is u.c. in southwest of Chongqing? not part of the maps of line 5 to south east shown in the web.
> when looking to the satellite map, there is a elevated line u.c. from the area of the current southern Terminus of line 5 Huayanzhen to west > Bafuzhen > Gaoxucun then turn to south > to Guodidang and terminates in the middle of a highway short before the Jangtze river crossing to Jiangjin. what line it is?








几江、鼎山站亮相!轨道交通5号线线网图更新啦!_江津


线路图上，5号线大石坝站以南的站点已经在图中展示，这其中就包括与5号线贯通运营的市郊铁路（轨道交通延长线）跳磴至江津线。其中，轨道交通5号线圣泉寺至鼎山段（过江段），前期工作和手续基本完成，计划“十…




www.sohu.com





That is the southern extension of Line 5 (also known as the "Jiangjin Line" or "Jiangtiao Line"). The extension from Tiaodeng to Shengquansi will open in 2022. A further extension to Dingshan under consideration.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Jiangjin Line by 口水机


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I don't know the line, pardon me
















DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines


Central Part of Shanghai along the Huangpu River - 黄浦江沿线 上海中心城区 by 羊 on 500px by yhm on 500px by yhm on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guanyinqiao Station Layout by muyuxgai




Shapingba Station


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

The famous railfan views of Chongqing by 渝小城 in cartoon mode.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

We missed that on February 4 two infill stations on the loop line opened. Tianxingqiao (between Chongqing Tushuguan and Shapingba) and Renji (between Tushan and Shangxin Jie). Now only Shanghao, located between Shangxin Jie and Haitangxi, remains missing.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 6 Caijia Bridge by 尜尜05


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

3:42 chongqing monorail


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 Phase 2 construction by cofan


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guojiatuo Yangtze River Bridge with provisions for Line 8
posted by cofan


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

koo00 said:


> Southern extension of Line 5 (Jiangtiao Line) metro
> View attachment 1264497
> 
> View attachment 1264503


Wow looks very Stockholm metro.


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chongqing hit a new ridership record on 2021 04 02 approaching the 4 million mark with 3 932 000 unlinked trips*










2 lines beat their record : Ring : 615 000 and L5 : 201 000 whereas its 2 parts are unlinked.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

lyp5802


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

That's why I don't like Chinese threads. This image in the post #983 was loaded in 24 seconds, although it is not extreme large (3.6MB).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Attus said:


> That's why I don't like Chinese threads. This image in the post #983 was loaded in 24 seconds, although it is not extreme large (3.6MB).


What does this have to do with being a Chinese thread?


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, seems like a bizarre racist complaint.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

saiho said:


> What does this have to do with being a Chinese thread?


I donn!t know, fact is: Chinese images are always loaded so slow. images from Europa or the Americas never. I seriously don't know the reason, you may use other servers, or I don't know, but I don't enjoy that I have to wait a lot in order to see the images.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

lsflsf said:


> Just click on the image posted by Saiho, you can see it is hosted on imgbox.com, and that is NOT a chinese website.


I've never said it is. But from all the threads are usually visit (there are many of them), only Chinese images are so slow, at least here, in Germany, for me - and most of them are loaded very slow.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Attus said:


> I've never said it is. But from all the threads are usually visit (there are many of them), only Chinese images are so slow, at least here, in Germany, for me - and most of them are loaded very slow.


Do you have proof that ALL of them are slow and it's only confined to images of Chinese origin? My posts use a non-Chinese website to host. Blanket labeling that all images "taken in China", not even hosted in China, is misguided at best or xenophobic at worst and makes no sense from a technical perspective. Imgbox might be slow but it has nothing to do with ethnicity.


----------



## Attus (Jul 9, 2010)

saiho said:


> Do you have proof that ALL of them are slow and it's only confined to images of Chinese origin?


No, I don't, on the opposite, I'm quite sure it is not so. And I've never stated it is so. So what? 



saiho said:


> Imgbox might be slow but it has nothing to do with ethnicity.


I've never written anything about ethnicity. So what? 

I wrote, I don't like that in threads about China I usually have to wait too much for images being loaded. Nothing more. And now I'm racist and xenophobic... 
OK, although I have never intended saying or writing anything about China, Chinese people, or people living anywhere having Chinese origin, and I'm quite sure actually I have not, now I declare, I have nothing against Chinese people or people having Chinese ethnicity, I regret no to formulate clearer and I ask you to apologize. 
Case closed.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Attus said:


> I wrote, I don't like that in threads about China I usually have to wait too much for images being loaded. Nothing more. And now I'm racist and xenophobic...
> OK, although I have never intended saying or writing anything about China, Chinese people, or people living anywhere having Chinese origin, and I'm quite sure actually I have not, now I declare, I have nothing against Chinese people or people having Chinese ethnicity, I regret no to formulate clearer and I ask you to apologize.
> Case closed.


There is no clear exclusive connection between threads about China and slow loading images. You have fast loading images taken in China and slow loading images taken outside of it posted all over this forum. My issue is why bring up "I don't like Chinese threads", you could have just said that Imgbox or the last pic posted was slow.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

is the Bishan Skyshuttle opening later this week?


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Opening on April 16. Automated "yunba" line in Bishan to open on the 16th (People's Daily, Chinese, this is the source quoted on Chinese Wikipedia).


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

琉禾禾禾


----------



## Frenchlover (Sep 3, 2020)

*Chongqing hit a new ridership record on 2021 04 30, for the first time over the 4 million mark, with 4 169 000 unlinked trips*










3 lines beat their record : Ring : 676 000, L4 : 36 000 and L5 : 234 000 whereas its 2 parts are still unlinked !


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Baijusi Yangtze River Bridge (for Line 18 in lower deck) posted by hbwangxuan


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Qinggangping Station by 柠檬桔


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Such a cutieeeeee! 








by Win Just on 500px









by Win Just on 500px





​


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 by 琉禾禾禾


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

what is the expected total length of the metro by the end of the year?


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 18 Baijusi Bridge by smogzl


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 5 Hongyancun Bridge by cugbzc


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge for Line 10 by rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Guojiatuo Yangtze River Bridge with provisions for Line 8 posted by rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 Phase II construction posted by rt666


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 18 Construction posted by hbwangxuan










Baijusi Yangtze River Bridge (Line 18 in lower deck)










Lijiatuo Second Bridge


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 4 Phase 2 Construction posted by 口水机


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Metro Bridge of Line 10 by 生活麻辣烫


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Caojiawan station
they build the station before the buildings around


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 10 Phase 2 posted by Loop环线line


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Line 9 Testing posted by xx85618246


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Nanjimen Bridge for Line 10 by 冰粉凉虾


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this video shows the public transport in chongqing


----------



## General Huo (Jan 4, 2005)

Line 9 is going to open on January 25. It is about 33 km long. Anther Chinese city will have metro lines over 400 km.









明天下午2点，9号线开通运营！


明天下午2点，9号线开通运营！




news.sina.com.cn


----------



## tojaniety (Sep 6, 2021)

How about the interchanges? The new line 9 does not have any direct connection with line 3 at Huixing/Xingkedadao?
It seems weird. Same situation at many other locations (i.e. line 3 and 10 at the proximity of airport, or lines 5 and 3 at Expo.
Can anybody provide a original map of the system? I wonder how the interchanges between those locations are marked.


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

tojaniety said:


> How about the interchanges? The new line 9 does not have any direct connection with line 3 at Huixing/Xingkedadao?
> It seems weird. Same situation at many other locations (i.e. line 3 and 10 at the proximity of airport, or lines 5 and 3 at Expo.
> Can anybody provide a original map of the system? I wonder how the interchanges between those locations are marked.


www.cqmetro.cn/search-way.html
official map link


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, I am upset to see line 9 and 3 don't have connection 😭


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

They have closed Guanyinqiao station? Because AFAIK, it's an interchange station between lines 3 and 9.


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Is the 4+5 line using the western part of the Loop line temporary, until the middle of the line 5 is finished?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, which subway line is this?








by Lien Fan on 500px


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Zaz965 said:


> @saiho, which subway line is this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Line 9, It opened around 2 weeks ago. Like literally all Chongqing metro and subway lines, there are spectacular bridges over the Yangtze and it's tributary rivers.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

line 5 
















CHONGQING | International Land-Sea Center | 458m |...


The cladding hasn't changed. That's just a model lol looks like lights inside... So this isn't topped out yet?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

line 5 in the middle of the photo








by 花开富贵 on 500px


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

That's Line 9 not 5


----------



## saiho (Jun 28, 2009)

Lijiatuo bridge for Line 18 by 王教主


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

This is my first update post on a Chinese metro or subway system. Here are two 4k xigua video screenshots capturing current construction progress on the Nanzhimen cable-stayed Bridge which will carry the second phase of Line 10 across the Yangtze River from the Yuzhong CBD to the Southern part of the city of Chongqing. 
The span between the bridge towers is 480m and has the rail track deck has just recently joined together and been completed.
The first phase of Line 10 opened in 2017 and currently only serves areas north of the both the Yangtze River as well as it's tributary Jialing River. 
This second phase of line 10 will probably open end of this year or early next year. 


https://www.ixigua.com/7102811716030824993?logTag=5822e2fe08a7ce2a1e0c


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, @gao7, @CNGL , will the line 5 cross the jialing river with tunnel or on the bridge?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@saiho, @gao7, @CNGL , Tangjiatuo – Huangling, line 4 opens  


UrbanRail.Net > Asia > China > Chongqing Metro (Subway & Monorail)


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The first PPP rail transit project cooperated by Guangzhou and Chongqing was put into trial operation

Source: Guangzhou Metro Release time: 2022-06-20

On June 18, the second phase of Chongqing Metro Line 4, a PPP project of Chongqing Metro, which Guangzhou Metro Group participated in, opened for initial operation.

Chongqing Rail Transit Line 4 is the backbone line in Chongqing rail network planning. The total length of the second phase line from Tangjiatuo Station (excluding) to Huangling Station (original Shichuan Station) is about 32.8 kilometers, and there are 15 stations on the whole line. Among them, there are 5 elevated stations and 10 underground stations.

In 2019, Guangzhou Metro Group, China Railway Group Co., Ltd. and China Railway Development and Investment Group Co., Ltd. formed a consortium to win the bid for the PPP project of Chongqing Rail Transit Line 4. In July of the same year, the three parties jointly funded the establishment of Chongqing Rail Line 4 Construction and Operation Co., Ltd. , responsible for the operation and maintenance of the first and second phases of Chongqing Rail Line 4 in the PPP mode, with a total mileage of about 48.58 kilometers and 24 stations, with a franchise period of 30 years.



广州地铁 全程为你--公司新闻




Welcome to Chongqing Line 4, Guangzhou Metro will serve you all the way.


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Chongqing Metro System Map

data updated : 2022-6-20

Total length: 434.6 km

















重庆轨道交通







www.cqmetro.cn







轨道交通4号线二期开通初期运营  重庆城轨运营里程达434公里_重庆市交通局


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lawdefender said:


> Welcome to Chongqing Line 4, Guangzhou Metro will serve you all the way.
> 
> View attachment 3387370


I presume guangzhou metro sent some technology for chongqing subway


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> I presume guangzhou metro sent some technology for chongqing subway


The Chongqing Metro Line 4 is operated by Guangzhou Metro.


----------



## metro-world (Aug 22, 2008)

lawdefender said:


> Chongqing Metro System Map
> 
> data updated : 2022-6-20
> 
> ...


hi one other report says the total length is 450 km - what is correct>?
视频 | 重庆轨道交通4号线二期今日中午12时开通运营


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, when they started construction on the recently opened section of line 4 I wasn't sure if it was really needed, since at the time there wasn't much development beyond Tangjiatuo (the same with the line 6 branch to Shaheba). But it's amazing how things have popped up along the way in a short time, and all 15 stations along the 32.8 km second phase to Huangling have opened.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

We missed the opening of the Jiangjin-Tiaodeng (Jiangtiao) line on August 6. As its name suggests, it runs from Tiaodeng to Shengquansi in Jiangjin district, with 28.2 km and 7 stations. Unlike what happens with the Konggang line, the Jiangtiao isn't considered part of line 5 (despite several plans saying so): the trains have a different numbering.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@CNGL, @little universe, we can see a new rolling stock for chongqing monorail  








by 威摄 on 500px


----------

